# Ridiscende nell'abisso.



## Spider (20 Marzo 2014)

stasera sto male...forse è colpa, 
di quel bicchiere in più.
voglio leggere Recalcati, e cercare una via, 
nel perdono,
 capire.
capire l'estasi del perdono.
capirne il dramma e anche la sua forza
compro il libro, meglio no, la libreria mi conosce... aspetto,
 allora.
ma ho voglia, di sapere.
devo bere, devo dissetarmi.
ho fame.
andrò in centro, a Roma.
sono anonimo, come quando universitario..mi avvicinavo alle bancharelle dei libri di testo.
sono un essere umano, che vive il suo personalissimo dramma.
ma il resto lo devi dare.
ho bisogno di risoluzione.
il mio grande limite, capisco, è l'aver compreso tutti.
un empatia senza paragoni,
 che mi fa comprendere le ragioni dell'uno e dell'altro.

nell'altro mi identifico.

a voi è mai successo?


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stasera sto male...forse è colpa,
> di quel bicchiere in più.
> voglio leggere Recalcati, e cercare una via,
> nel perdono,
> ...


L'altro sarebbe l'ex amante di tua moglie?


----------



## Spider (20 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> L'altro sarebbe l'ex amante di tua moglie?



anche...
ti sembrerà assurdo,
ma ho capito le sue ragioni.
a te è capitato?


----------



## MK (20 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> anche...
> ti sembrerà assurdo,
> ma ho capito le sue ragioni.
> a te è capitato?


Ho lo stesso problema tuo. L'eccesso di empatia. Brutta cosa. Sì mi capita sempre. Però non perdere di vista che è lei che ti ha tradito. Poteva essere lui o un altro. E' sul vostro rapporto recuperato che devi stare. La ami no? E lei ama te. Basta fantasmi


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> anche...
> ti sembrerà assurdo,
> ma ho capito le sue ragioni.
> a te è capitato?


Forse è assurdo ma tremendamente umano


----------



## Fantastica (20 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> nell'altro mi identifico.
> 
> a voi è mai successo?


Sempre


----------



## @lex (20 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stasera sto male...forse è colpa,
> di quel bicchiere in più.
> voglio leggere Recalcati, e cercare una via,
> nel perdono,
> ...


arripijati!!!


----------



## Leda (20 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stasera sto male...forse è colpa,
> di quel bicchiere in più.
> voglio leggere Recalcati, e cercare una via,
> nel perdono,
> ...


Capire l'altro, prendere in prestito la sua pelle come fosse la tua, non è un limite: è un Dono.
Ma adesso svestiti.
E' tempo di rientrare nel tuo confine, nella tua pelle, in te.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2014)

Probabilmente in tutta questa orgia di empatia ti sei dimenticato di empatizzare l unica persona con cui avresti dovuto farlo.
Tu.
E poi credo che dovresti buttare nel cesso il politicamente corretto dei sentimenti.
Segui l istinto Spider.
Quello "scorpionico", non quelli da pace e amore ed empatia.


Giusto a naso.


----------



## erab (21 Marzo 2014)

Siamo fatti anche di rabbia.
Non quella cattiva, ma quella dell' animale in trappola, senza speranze, che
nonostante tutto combatte, anche se sa che la battaglia è persa in partenza.
E' quella rabbia che ci tiene vivi, che ci tiene in piedi dopo la sconfitta, che ci
fa lottare contro la vita fino all' ultimo respiro.
Empatizza con loro, capisci le loro motivazioni, ma non lasciare mai andare
via quella rabbia.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Capire l'altro, prendere in prestito la sua pelle come fosse la tua, non è un limite: è un Dono.
> Ma adesso svestiti.
> E' tempo di rientrare nel tuo confine, nella tua pelle, in te.




Ciao 

ti quoto!


È stato proprio questo, che mi ha fatto rimanere. 
L'aver capito, l'aver assaporato la situazione, l'essere dell'altro e dell'altra. 
Ma in tutto questo, un vero spazio per me, non vi era più ... perché all'opposto. 
Situazioni troppo contrastanti, quasi non conciliabili ... 
Anche perché nessuno ha preso il mio di posto ... 
O lo si recinta e circoscrive ad un tratto di un periodo ... 
O il proprio essere inizia a ribellarsi ... per la voglia stessa di voler essere ... 
Ma il tutto racconta solo, quanto si è soli nel percorso ... 

Ritorna in te ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (21 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> E' quella rabbia che ci tiene vivi, che ci tiene in piedi dopo la sconfitta, che ci
> fa lottare contro la vita fino all' ultimo respiro.


Assomiglia tanto all'orgoglio...


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Assomiglia tanto all'orgoglio...



Ciao

non credo che sia orgoglio. 
Credo, che sia quel senso di sopravvivenza,
quella voce dentro che ti tice: esisti anche tu. 
C'è posto per tutti ... anche per te ... 
non vali di meno ... 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> stasera sto male...forse è colpa,
> di quel bicchiere in più.
> voglio leggere Recalcati, e cercare una via,
> nel perdono,
> ...


Caro nemico.... tu giri,giri,rigiri,ti nascondi,ti dai alla macchia,ti illudi,e ogni tanto ti racconti una storia diversa.E sei bravissimo,bisogna dartene atto,ti racconti delle storie talmente bene che forse ,con un pò di esperienza in meno finirei con il crederci  anche io.Ci ho provato a raccontarmi storie anche io ,quando mi sarebbe convenuto,ma nulla,è solo una perdita di tempo,la vita ti scorre davanti e tu sei spettatore e non attore,sei fermo inerme,e ritorni sempre allo stesso punto,come fai tu.Allora caro nemico adesso raccontati una storia scomoda,e la storia scomoda è che tua moglie è una donna stronza e scorretta,non merita il tuo amore,rimanendo con lei continuerai a raccontarti storie per non vivere.Mandala subitaneamente affanculo,riprenditi la tua cazzo di vita,riprenditi quello che sei,riprenditi il tuo amor proprio,riprenditi il tuo ruolo,torna a fare l'attore, le capacità non ti mancano,piantala con questi voli pindarici al confine fra il mistico,il ridicolo ed il patetico,buca sta cazzo di ragnatela e vai....vai!!!


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2014)

*Spider*

se si decide di restare, il malessere va e viene e non credo che scomparirà mai del tutto.
E' di una banalità disarmante, ma è così.
Io mi sono convinta che l'essere umano non accetta questo tipo di offese alla sua persona da parte di chi ama, non ce la fa ad accettarle, punto e basta.
Ed è normale che sia così: cosa c'è di peggio di un tradimento nella vita della coppia?
Ha una forza distruttrice gigantesca, spazza via tutto il bello che c'era.
E puoi trovare tutti i motivi del mondo, anche validi e fondati, ma non riusciranno mai a toglierti quel senso di disgusto che ti lascia un'esperienza del genere.
E non c'è perdono che tenga perché il perdono è di Dio e noi siamo così piccoli.
Io ho semplicemente smesso di cercarlo.


----------



## nicola (21 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> se si decide di restare, il malessere va e viene e non credo che scomparirà mai del tutto.
> E' di una banalità disarmante, ma è così.
> Io mi sono convinta che l'essere umano non accetta questo tipo di offese alla sua persona da parte di chi ama, non ce la fa ad accettarle, punto e basta.
> Ed è normale che sia così: cosa c'è di peggio di un tradimento nella vita della coppia?
> ...


:up:brava Diletta, è disarmate x quanto è vero questo tuo intervento.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2014)

Sapete, rabbrividisco quando si parla di perdono in un tradimento.
Non c é perdono in senso ecumenico. Perché dovrebbe esserci?
Non porto il velo nero e non sgrano rosari, per cui.
Seppelliamo il perdono.
Non "serve".
Serve rimboccarsi le maniche e venire a patti con tutto.
Soprattutto con l altro.
E noi.
I tradimenti cambiano. Cambiano tutte le parti in gioco.
Ma il traditore non diventa improvvisamente un mostro.
Non é diverso da ieri. Non ha cambiato il dna. Non é che si é addormentato principe azzurro e si é risvegliato lo squartatore.
caricare un "dopo" anche del perdono é una fatica inutile.
Se viene, viene naturale.

Spider. 
Vatti a fare una vacanza. Da solo.
Gli scorpioni in crisi emotiva sono...sono...
Paura.
Anche perché...da quello che ho sempre letto di te, hai una particolarità devastante che conosco bene.
Si scava. E scava. Dentro di noi con una precisione da autopsia.
E si continua finché non é tutto a brandelli.
Solo al punto massimo della "disperazione" ci si ferma e si comincia a ragionare.
Ma...quei gesti di auto martorizzamento sono anxhe territorio nostro e conosxiuto.
Dove il dolore é amico.

Va bene a tratti peró.
Poi basta.


Mi sono appena svegliata e sono ancora nel letto.
Se ho scritto puttanate incomprensibili spiace.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sapete, rabbrividisco quando si parla di perdono in un tradimento.
> Non c é perdono in senso ecumenico. Perché dovrebbe esserci?
> Non porto il velo nero e non sgrano rosari, per cui.
> Seppelliamo il perdono.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> se si decide di restare, il malessere va e viene e non credo che scomparirà mai del tutto.
> E' di una banalità disarmante, ma è così.
> Io mi sono convinta che l'essere umano non accetta questo tipo di offese alla sua persona da parte di chi ama, non ce la fa ad accettarle, punto e basta.
> Ed è normale che sia così: cosa c'è di peggio di un tradimento nella vita della coppia?
> ...


Sinceramente le modalità del tradimento della moglie di spider sono una cosa abominevole.Di mio già sono contrario al tradimento,ma un tradimento condotto con quelle dinamiche,diventa inaccettabile.


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente le modalità del tradimento della moglie di spider sono una cosa abominevole.Di mio già sono contrario al tradimento,ma un tradimento condotto con quelle dinamiche,diventa inaccettabile.



So solo che è durato un annetto se non mi sbaglio.
Inaccettabile anche per me, e ribadisco per me, bisogna prendere atto che nella vita ci sono delle cose che sono imperdonabili nel senso che non ci si può passare sopra.
E proprio perché è così, il dolore non se ne andrà mai.
Bisogna avere la forza (perché di forza si tratta) di tagliare i ponti con chi ha commesso certi atti.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Diletta*



Diletta ha detto:


> So solo che è durato un annetto se non mi sbaglio.
> Inaccettabile anche per me, e ribadisco per me, bisogna prendere atto che nella vita ci sono delle cose che sono imperdonabili nel senso che non ci si può passare sopra.
> E proprio perché è così, il dolore non se ne andrà mai.
> Bisogna avere la forza (perché di forza si tratta) di tagliare i ponti con chi ha commesso certi atti.


D'accordissimo anche per un altro motivo.Spider non se ne accorge ma sta maleee!La sua scelta è stata una scelta sbagliata non perchè è sbagliata per noi,sbagliata perchè sta male,perchè purtroppo puoi dire a parole che ami una persona,ma sono le azioni che identificano un amore nella sua essenza.Le parole volano....!


----------



## erab (21 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Assomiglia tanto all'orgoglio...


Tu diresti a un antilope inseguita da un leone che è orgogliosa?


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

Empatia, senso di colpa, rabbia, vendetta.Certo che li abbiamo provati tutti.Ad ognuno di noi prevale un sentimento diverso.Ma dobbiamo imparare  soprattuto ad essere noi stessi senza sforzarci a capire chi ci ha tradito a tutti i costi.PERCHE LA COLPA NON È NOSTRA.In qualsiasi modo fossimo prima non ce lo meritiamo un tradimento, un tale strazio.Entriamo in meccanismo inconscio di negazione in cui vogliamo convincerci che il tradimento non è successo perche ha prevalso l'egoismo, la mancanza d'amore e di rispetto ma che in fondo loro c'amavano lo stesso ma noi ci comportavamo male.Come se fossimo bambini e visto che facevamo i dispettosi ci hanno puniti.Non smetterò mai di ripeterlo ma il tradimento non è la soluzione per risolvere i problemi in un rapporto e non si cancella con un colpo di spugna...Accettiamo la realtà per quello che è e non raccontiamoci favole per addolcire la pillola.Non ci amavano e basta.L'amore non e come le patate, non si misura a kg e non e relativ c'è o non c'è. E nel caso nostro non c'era.Sembrero assolutista
ma per risolvere i problemi bisogna accettarli e prenderli per quello che sono.Sennò si finisce a perdersi in mezzo alle favole...


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> So solo che è durato un annetto se non mi sbaglio.
> Inaccettabile anche per me, e ribadisco per me, bisogna prendere atto che nella vita ci sono delle cose che sono imperdonabili nel senso che non ci si può passare sopra.
> E proprio perché è così, il dolore non se ne andrà mai.
> Bisogna avere la forza (perché di forza si tratta) di tagliare i ponti con chi ha commesso certi atti.



Ciao Diletta,

ci vuole veramente tanta forza ... coraggio ... e quella convinzione, 
che si ha raggiunto l'ultima spiaggia. Te lo urla proprio l'anima ... 
Certi tipi di tradimenti, con tutta la volontà, con tutta la comprensione per l'altro,
toccano talmente la dignità, l'essenza ... che solo uno sforzo da entrambi può sanare. 
Ma spesso, il traditore non riesce ad indossare l'abito del tradito, per vari motivi ... 
E così, anche l'elaborazione ... gratta solo la superficie. Per alcuni basta ... 
Per come sono io, non basta ... perché significa, che una parte rimane invisibile ... 
Sono un'estremista ... o tutto o niente ... mi sarebbe piaciuto fare la danza 
della comprensione ... quel fondersi nei dolori, speranze, sogni di entrambi ... 
per far nascere un nuovo noi ... da una convinzione e volontà reciproca ... 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> D'accordissimo anche per un altro motivo.Spider non se ne accorge ma sta maleee!La sua scelta è stata una scelta sbagliata non perchè è sbagliata per noi,sbagliata perchè sta male,perchè purtroppo puoi dire a parole che ami una persona,ma sono le azioni che identificano un amore nella sua essenza.Le parole volano....!


Hai ragione. Spider sta male.
Ma sta male in una maniera comprensibile a pochi.
Il dolore per lui é qualcosa attraverso cui deve passare.
Tutti i traditi sono doloranti certo e stanno male ma per lui..per quelli come lui...il male é piú sottile e ricercato.
Ho scritto prima che é un dolore quasi amico. Su cui si "crogiola" in qualche modo.
Ma é necessario.
Lo sente necessario.
Io non so come spiegarlo. Capisco Spider. Nelle sue modalità vedo me.
C é questa parte di lui. Di me. Nascosta, che...
Lui lo sa bene se ha sbagliato o no.
Lo sa ne sono certa.
Deve solo smettere di farsi a brandelli tacitando la parte cattiva.
Spider.
La nostra parte cattiva é magica.
Ti dico una frase detta da un amico.
Basta cavalcare la tigre. Scendi e corri un pó con lei.


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Tu diresti a un antilope inseguita da un leone che è orgogliosa?



Bello il paragone! Quoto


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Ammazza, tutti empatici. E che è, una pademia?


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Empatia, senso di colpa, rabbia, vendetta.Certo che li abbiamo provati tutti.Ad ognuno di noi prevale un sentimento diverso.Ma dobbiamo imparare  soprattuto ad essere noi stessi senza sforzarci a capire chi ci ha tradito a tutti i costi.PERCHE LA COLPA NON È NOSTRA.In qualsiasi modo fossimo prima non ce lo meritiamo un tradimento, un tale strazio.Entriamo in meccanismo inconscio di negazione in cui vogliamo convincerci che il tradimento non è successo perche ha prevalso l'egoismo, la mancanza d'amore e di rispetto ma che in fondo loro c'amavano lo stesso ma noi ci comportavamo male.Come se fossimo bambini e visto che facevamo i dispettosi ci hanno puniti.Non smetterò mai di ripeterlo ma il tradimento non è la soluzione per risolvere i problemi in un rapporto e non si cancella con un colpo di spugna...Accettiamo la realtà per quello che è e non raccontiamoci favole per addolcire la pillola.*Non ci amavano e basta.*L'amore non e come le patate, non si misura a kg e non e relativ c'è o non c'è. E nel caso nostro non c'era.Sembrero assolutista
> ma per risolvere i problemi bisogna accettarli e prenderli per quello che sono.Sennò si finisce a perdersi in mezzo alle favole...



ma allora, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, come la mettiamo ora?
Ora ci* ri*-amano?


----------



## tullio (21 Marzo 2014)

Un tradimento è una fase della vita della coppia in cui uno dei due rimane fuori. Ci sono parti, importantissime, della vita del traditore da cui il tradito resta escluso. Come si diceva proprio qui, non rammento dove, una delle cose peggiori da accettare è che in qui momenti il traditore non ti pensa nemmeno di striscio. Sei fuori. E naturalmente, dopo che divieni consapevole di ciò che è accaduto, devi risemantizzare il passato: devi ripensare attimo dopo attimo tutto ciò che è accaduto e trovare il tuo posto lì. Il primo passo è (o almeno: potrebbe essere) quello di paragonare come viveva il tradito a come viveva il traditore. In quella settimana io mi illudevo che le cose fossero così e invece erano colà; io pensavo che fosse felice per me e invece era felice per l'altro; che mi fosse vicina e invece era lontana... Si tratta di risistemare dolorosamente il passato e riprenderselo per quel che è possibile. Ma naturalmetne è possibile solo in parte perché, appunto, quel passato largamente ci sfuggiva, in quel passato (almeno: nel passato mentale del traditore) il tradito semplicemente non c'era o c'era solo marginalmente. IL passo successivo, allora, diventa (o può diventare) quello di riscoprire empaticamente l'universo mentale emotivo del traditore e, poiché in questo universo è/era parte rilevante un'altra persona, anche dell'amante. 
Il motivo è comprensibile: il tradito ha un gap di azione, è "passivo". Non sa che fare, non sa come riprendere la sua soggettività. O prende a padellate il traditore - è quello che suggerisce qualcuno in fondo - oppure deve "rientrare" nell'universo del traditore stesso. 
Uno sforzo enorme, dolorosissimo. Ma se non lo fai, se fai finta di  nulla, posto che sia possibile gettare alle spalle semplicemente il  passato, resterà qualcosa di oscuro sempre. Certo, non sarà mai più come prima. Ma riprendi una parte della vita da cui sei stato escluso. Per farlo può esser utile trovarsi da soli per un po' di tempo. Ma prima o poi bisogna fare i conti con l'altra persona, inevitabilmente.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Chedire*



chedire ha detto:


> Empatia, senso di colpa, rabbia, vendetta.Certo che li abbiamo provati tutti.Ad ognuno di noi prevale un sentimento diverso.Ma dobbiamo imparare  soprattuto ad essere noi stessi senza sforzarci a capire chi ci ha tradito a tutti i costi.PERCHE LA COLPA NON È NOSTRA.In qualsiasi modo fossimo prima non ce lo meritiamo un tradimento, un tale strazio.Entriamo in meccanismo inconscio di negazione in cui vogliamo convincerci che il tradimento non è successo perche ha prevalso l'egoismo, la mancanza d'amore e di rispetto ma che in fondo loro c'amavano lo stesso ma noi ci comportavamo male.Come se fossimo bambini e visto che facevamo i dispettosi ci hanno puniti.Non smetterò mai di ripeterlo ma il tradimento non è la soluzione per risolvere i problemi in un rapporto e non si cancella con un colpo di spugna...Accettiamo la realtà per quello che è e non raccontiamoci favole per addolcire la pillola.Non ci amavano e basta.L'amore non e come le patate, non si misura a kg e non e relativ c'è o non c'è. E nel caso nostro non c'era.Sembrero assolutista
> ma per risolvere i problemi bisogna accettarli e prenderli per quello che sono.Sennò si finisce a perdersi in mezzo alle favole...


Tanto di cappella!Tanto di cappella veramente.


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sapete, rabbrividisco quando si parla di perdono in un tradimento.
> Non c é perdono in senso ecumenico. Perché dovrebbe esserci?
> Non porto il velo nero e non sgrano rosari, per cui.
> Seppelliamo il perdono.
> ...



Tebe, secondo me invece "serve" eccome.
Ma non è il perdono in senso ecumenico, non siamo così perfetti da avere questo potere.
Intendo proprio quell'accogliere l'altro per camminare di nuovo insieme, nella vita.
Capisci? 
L'apertura del cuore all'altro.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma allora, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, come la mettiamo ora?
> Ora ci* ri*-amano?


Quindi Mattia fa solo finta di ri amarmi???



Noooooooooooooooooooo

Sdrammatizzo. Chedire mi lascia sempre senza parole e con questa espressione sulla faccia.
:unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma allora, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, come la mettiamo ora?
> Ora ci* ri*-amano?


Loro dicono e ribadiscono e urlano che ci amano più che mai...Tu ci credi? Io guardo i fatti non le parole...Ce lo devono dimostrare accettando i nostri cambiamenti, i nostri sfoghi...Ma facendo noi i carini e coccolosi tenendoci tutto dentro non li mettiamo alla prova....Mi ami? Stai ancora qui? Dimostramelo accettando quello che sono diventato/o dopo il casino che hai combinatppure amore non è ma solo aria fritta e allora apri la porta e vattene.Tanto peggio di quello che m'hai fatto non mi puoi fare...FATTI NON PAROLE!


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Spider sta male.
> Ma sta male in una maniera comprensibile a pochi.
> Il dolore per lui é qualcosa attraverso cui deve passare.
> Tutti i traditi sono doloranti certo e stanno male ma per lui..per quelli come lui...il male é piú sottile e ricercato.
> ...


Io ti rispondo cosìcchio perchè quando scendi la tigre potrebbe mangiarti,la tigre sta facendo a brandelli spider,ma lui pensa di cavalcarla e si racconta di cavalcarla...


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quindi Mattia fa solo finta di ri amarmi???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi dispiace Tebe ma non m'interessa piacere per forza e a tutti...


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Tebe, secondo me invece "serve" eccome.
> Ma non è il perdono in senso ecumenico, non siamo così perfetti da avere questo potere.
> Intendo proprio quell'accogliere l'altro per camminare di nuovo insieme, nella vita.
> Capisci?
> L'apertura del cuore all'altro.


Ma l altro se lo amo lo accolgo a prescindere nonostante vorrei squartarlo come un pollo.
Perché fino al giorno prima era la persona con cui camminavo insieme e se ci sono state cose belle e importanti a prescindere ripeto, mi viene naturale al di la del perdono mettermi d impegno a trovare se possibile un nuovo equilibrio.
Non per interrompere il viaggio ma per contInuarlo.
 l apertura del cuore la vedo cosi
se ti amo. e te lo sei meritato fino a ieri. Il mio cuore te lo apro.
Amo cosí Diletta. In maniera "semplice"


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Loro dicono e ribadiscono e urlano che ci amano più che mai...Tu ci credi? Io guardo i fatti non le parole...Ce lo devono dimostrare accettando i nostri cambiamenti, i nostri sfoghi...Ma facendo noi i carini e coccolosi tenendoci tutto dentro non li mettiamo alla prova....Mi ami? Stai ancora qui? Dimostramelo accettando quello che sono diventato/o dopo il casino che hai combinatppure amore non è ma solo aria fritta e allora apri la porta e vattene.Tanto peggio di quello che m'hai fatto non mi puoi fare...FATTI NON PAROLE!




Ma se è per quello il mio ha sempre separato le due cose con la storia dei "piani diversi".
Io ho il privilegio di essere la sola donna amata da lui, sono le altre ad essere state prese per il culo, secondo lui, e un po' è anche vero se lo si vede da una certa prospettiva...
E il bello è che lo so che mi ama, ma mi sto chiedendo se a me questo suo modo di amarmi mi sta bene o no.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*E si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma l altro se lo amo lo accolgo a prescindere nonostante vorrei squartarlo come un pollo.
> Perché fino al giorno prima era la persona con cui camminavo insieme e se ci sono state cose belle e importanti a prescindere ripeto, mi viene naturale al di la del perdono mettermi d impegno a trovare se possibile un nuovo equilibrio.
> Non per interrompere il viaggio ma per contInuarlo.
> l apertura del cuore la vedo cosi
> ...


E si...ma c'è un problema.Io pensavo di camminare con una persona....,quando scopro che questa persona mi ha tradito e mancato di rispetto,devo prendere atto che NON è LA persona che credevo fosse...e le cose belle e importanti che ci sono restano ma sotto un'altra luce......O no?


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Ma l altro se lo amo lo accolgo a prescindere nonostante vorrei squartarlo come un pollo.*
> Perché fino al giorno prima era la persona con cui camminavo insieme e se ci sono state cose belle e importanti a prescindere ripeto, mi viene naturale al di la del perdono mettermi d impegno a trovare se possibile un nuovo equilibrio.
> Non per interrompere il viaggio ma per contInuarlo.
> l apertura del cuore la vedo cosi
> ...




E' proprio questa la questione.
Anch'io sento di amarlo e allo stesso tempo gli vorrei fare le peggio cose.
Amore e odio, ma mi piace poco vivere così, anche se non posso dire di avere una vita vuota, senza emozioni forti... 
Chissà, forse qualcuno dalla vita coniugale piattissima mi potrebbe anche invidiare...


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti rispondo cosìcchio perchè quando scendi la tigre potrebbe mangiarti,la tigre sta facendo a brandelli spider,ma lui pensa di cavalcarla e si racconta di cavalcarla...


Hai ragione. La tigre potrebbe mangiarti ma continuando a cavalcarla "morirai"lo stesso.
Prova a cambiare prospettiva per un attimo oscuro.
Prova a leggere spider con i miei occhi.
Lui la sta cavalcando davvero la tigre. Non fa finta. Perche se cosi non fosse, leggeremo di Spider sui giornali.
Non leggi tra le sue righe?
Non leggi la sottile cattiveria di alcune sue impuntate, il suo essere sornione in altre e in altre ancora diverso.
Spider cavalca la tigre perché ha smesso da troppo tempo di correre con  lei.
La sta ancora cavalcando con sto discorso di empatia di sto cazzo, perche quando ricomincerà a correre con lei...
Per chi sta con  lui sarà merda global.
secondo me sta solo decidendo come e quando.
Perché poi non si torna indietro. E lo sa bene.
Perxhe quando persone cone me e lui lasciano andare la tigre...
Paura.
Vedrai oscuro. Spider non starà cosi a vira.
Proprio per un cazzo di niente


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> mi dispiace Tebe ma non m'interessa piacere per forza e a tutti...


Piacere a tutti?
Non ho capito la risposta ma fa niente.


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sapete, rabbrividisco quando si parla di perdono in un tradimento.
> Non c é perdono in senso ecumenico. Perché dovrebbe esserci?
> Non porto il velo nero e non sgrano rosari, per cui.
> Seppelliamo il perdono.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...ma c'è un problema.Io pensavo di camminare con una persona....,quando scopro che questa persona mi ha tradito e mancato di rispetto,devo prendere atto che NON è LA persona che credevo fosse...e le cose belle e importanti che ci sono restano ma sotto un'altra luce......O no?


No mi spiace. Non lo vivo cosi.
Le cose belle non vengono sporcate.
Il dopo é il dopo. Se amo devo capire se questa luce nuova puó piacermi o no.
E bisogna farlo in due.


Lo so. Sembro Alice nel paese delle meraviglie, ma davvero amo in queato modo.

Poi certo. Se mi ha tradito con mia sorella e mia madre, senza preservativo e pure sul nostro letto.
Beh. Con tutta la buona volontà ...direi che ti do fuoco.
Alteo che accogliere.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. La tigre potrebbe mangiarti ma continuando a cavalcarla "morirai"lo stesso.
> Prova a cambiare prospettiva per un attimo oscuro.
> Prova a leggere spider con i miei occhi.
> Lui la sta cavalcando davvero la tigre. Non fa finta. Perche se cosi non fosse, leggeremo di Spider sui giornali.
> ...


Guarda io spero che tu abbia ragione.Io ho ripreso a vivere quando ho trovato la forza di uccidere quella tigre,la vita non è cavalcare una tigre,correrci insieme,rischiare di essere sopraffatti dal dolore che quella tigre ti procura.Per me la vita,è lo sguardo sereno di chi ti ama onestamente,è il sorriso di una donna,la tua,che non ha nulla da nascondere,la mia tigre adesso sono le difficoltà della vita,le sofferenze, i lutti,ho bisogno di chi mi aiuta a combattere la vita,non di una tigre che me la distrugge...la vita....!


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> No mi spiace. Non lo vivo cosi.
> Le cose belle non vengono sporcate.
> Il dopo é il dopo. Se amo devo capire se questa luce nuova puó piacermi o no.
> E bisogna farlo in due.
> ...


CI mancherebbe rispetto per la tua posizione.Io in base al tuo comportamento di oggi rivedo l'opinione sulla tua persona passata.Le belle azioni restano,è la luce con cui le vedo che cambia,e mi chiedo:con chi sono stato?


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io spero che tu abbia ragione.Io ho ripreso a vivere quando ho trovato la forza di uccidere quella tigre,la vita non è cavalcare una tigre,correrci insieme,rischiare di essere sopraffatti dal dolore che quella tigre ti procura.Per me la vita,è lo sguardo sereno di chi ti ama onestamente,è il sorriso di una donna,la tua,che non ha nulla da nascondere,la mia tigre adesso sono le difficoltà della vita,le sofferenze, i lutti,ho bisogno di chi mi aiuta a combattere la vita,non di una tigre che me la distrugge...la vita....!


Ma tu lo dici ora.
hai dovuto lavorare anni su di te per decidere di uccidere la tigre.
Sei passato attraverso le tue forche caudine dell anima per arrivare a.
Spider non ha dietro di se tutto il tempo che hai avuto tu.
Prenderà la sua decisione. Quella che gli permetterà di vivere al meglio.
Ma non credo ucciderà la tigre.
Io credo ci correrà insieme per un pó.


Stamattina sono onirica.
Caffé e canna.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> CI mancherebbe rispetto per la tua posizione.Io in base al tuo comportamento di oggi rivedo l'opinione sulla tua persona passata.Le belle azioni restano,è la luce con cui le vedo che cambia,e mi chiedo:*con chi sono stato*?


e' questo che non capisco....perche te lo chiedi al passato? il passato e' stato belleo, pieno di belle cose.....amore e tutto,
piuttosto chiedtiti: con chi staro?
la luce cambia rispetto al futuro con quella persona. il passato non si tocca.
ma non per lei o chissa che . per te.
non si devono mai distruggere i bei ricordi e le belle cose


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stasera sto male...forse è colpa,
> di quel bicchiere in più.
> voglio leggere Recalcati, e cercare una via,
> nel perdono,
> ...


hai la ciucCa triste ...
forse conviene evitarli quei bicchierini in più...


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Piacere a tutti?
> Non ho capito la risposta ma fa niente.


Te lo spiego diversamente che forse capisci:non scrivo qui perché cerco conferme o consensi o amici per la pelle...Fortunatamente questi li ottengo fuori.Sono me stessa e mi rendo conto che posso anche non piacerti.Ma di certo me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ma tu lo dici ora.
> hai dovuto lavorare anni su di te per decidere di uccidere la tigre.
> Sei passato attraverso le tue forche caudine dell anima per arrivare a.
> Spider non ha dietro di se tutto il tempo che hai avuto tu.
> ...


Fatti una risata allora:io ho ucciso quasi subito quella tigre e ho passato tanto tempo,troppo tempo a chiedermi se avessi fatto la cosa giusta...lasciamo stare...!


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2014)

Spider... cerco di essere diretto...
Mi sembra che stai andando un po' in paranoia.
Un giorno dici che ti amava quando ti tradiva, ora che il tuo problema è l'empatia...
Non farti troppe seghe mentali.
Tua moglie ti ha tradito, lo ha fatto perché è stata egoista.
Non è cambiata, non è una novità. 
E' sempre stata così e l'hai sposata conoscendola anche sotto questo suo aspetto,
ma ne hai sottovalutato le conseguenze che ora conosci.
Il tuo dolore è l'ansia, la paura di provare ancora dolore, e paranoia perché ti concentri solo sulle cose che ti hanno fatto male e sei preda di elucubrazioni senza risultato.
Lascia perdere: concentrati ora su di te, su di lei, butta via quel che è stato.
Altrimenti ti farai male.
Fate qualcosa di bello insieme, ma che sia bello veramente.
Se no non ne esci.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> hai la ciucCa triste ...
> forse conviene evitarli quei bicchierini in più...


ANch'io ho la ciucca triste...
Il quadro antico dice che da ubriaco 
inizia un lungo lamento su quanto stronze son le done...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E poi mi fa...
Ma davvero tu nella tua vita hai sopportato tutto questo?
Sei un santo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' questo che non capisco....perche te lo chiedi al passato? il passato e' stato belleo, pieno di belle cose.....amore e tutto,
> piuttosto chiedtiti: con chi staro?
> la luce cambia rispetto al futuro con quella persona. il passato non si tocca.
> ma non per lei o chissa che . per te.
> non si devono mai distruggere i bei ricordi e le belle cose


Non so risponderti.Mi chiederei come ho fatto a non capire che tu eri anche quel tipo di persona,sono fatto così.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non so risponderti.Mi chiederei come ho fatto a non capire che tu eri anche quel tipo di persona,sono fatto così.


e se non sapevo nemmeno io di essere quel tipo di persona, come fai a capirlo tu?


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' questo che non capisco....perche te lo chiedi al passato? il passato e' stato belleo, pieno di belle cose.....amore e tutto,
> piuttosto chiedtiti: con chi staro?
> la luce cambia rispetto al futuro con quella persona. il passato non si tocca.
> ma non per lei o chissa che . per te.
> non si devono mai distruggere i bei ricordi e le belle cose


Quoto2


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> e se non sapevo nemmeno io di essere quel tipo di persona, come fai a capirlo tu?


Ehhh brava,mi chiederei se sapevi e hai nascosto,e se non sapevi per prima tu.E se comunque potevo comunque accorgermene in tutti e due i casi....!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stasera sto male...forse è colpa,
> di quel bicchiere in più.
> voglio leggere Recalcati, e cercare una via,
> nel perdono,
> ...


SI.
Solo che poi mi dissi...
Ma quale abisso, ma quale abisso dei...
Che è solo una pozzanghera...

E ti dici...
ah ma se sto abisso è diventato così basso
poco profondo che mi inzacchero solo un piede

ah ma allora
ho superato la cosa...

Insomma ti dici....
Un bel 

Ma va in mona ti e il to amante
e stai meglio...


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Spider... cerco di essere diretto...
> Mi sembra che stai andando un po' in paranoia.
> Un giorno dici che ti amava quando ti tradiva, ora che il tuo problema è l'empatia...
> Non farti troppe seghe mentali.
> ...




Danny,
quando ti sale la crisi bisogna solo aspettare che passi, perché passa...e passerà anche questa.
Altro che fare qualcosa INSIEME, quando si sta così, il solo vederli ti disturba la vista, e sono stata gentile.
Quindi bisogna starsene da soli, altrimenti l'aria che respiriamo sarà contaminata da loro!


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Solo che poi mi dissi...
> Ma quale abisso, ma quale abisso dei...
> Che è solo una pozzanghera...
> ...




...ma infatti!
stare male per loro è proprio da coglioni, quanta energia buttata via!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny,
> quando ti sale la crisi bisogna solo aspettare che passi, perché passa...e passerà anche questa.
> Altro che fare qualcosa INSIEME, quando si sta così, il solo vederli ti disturba la vista, e sono stata gentile.
> Quindi bisogna starsene da soli, altrimenti l'aria che respiriamo sarà contaminata da loro!


Esatto, sì. Brava.


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny,
> quando ti sale la crisi bisogna solo aspettare che passi, perché passa...e passerà anche questa.
> Altro che fare qualcosa INSIEME, quando si sta così, il solo vederli ti disturba la vista, e sono stata gentile.
> Quindi bisogna starsene da soli, altrimenti *l'aria che respiriamo sarà contaminata da loro![*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Danny,
> ...


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma se è per quello il mio ha sempre separato le due cose con la storia dei "piani diversi".
> Io ho il privilegio di essere la sola donna amata da lui, sono le altre ad essere state prese per il culo, secondo lui, e un po' è anche vero se lo si vede da una certa prospettiva...
> E il bello è che lo so che mi ama, ma mi sto chiedendo se a me questo suo modo di amarmi mi sta bene o no.


Questa identica separazione dei "piani diversi" l'ha fatta pure lui
ma in casa li vedevo e sinceramente i "piani"erano uguali e anzi
io forse anche un po'inferiore quel periodo...percio che non credo
piu alle parole....Ero anestetizzata e poi mi son risvegliata ed ho 
riscoperto me stessa e non ho nessuna voglia di fingere che 
e stato tutto superato


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2014)

Minchia.
Sembriamo la lega anonimi traditi.
Io voto per la terapia dei dodici passi degli alcolisti anonimi, riveduta e corretta da Disincantata.
Che ha capito un bel pó di cose.
Ha ancora un sottofondo di rabbia ma si sta prendendo il meglio di un peggio che non avrebbe voluto.


E scusate se é poco.




(Si sono di parte.)


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Danny, io ti vedo democratico ed ecocompatibile, con gli occhiali un po' spessi, i capelli brizzolati tenuti lunghetti, magro, il naso greco, un metro e ottanta circa, camicia con le maniche arrotolate e giacchetta portata su una spalla.


Non sei lontano...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non sei lontano...


Eh lo so, ma io sono bravo, solo che non mi ci metto. Però, però. Minchia Danny, un po' di nerbo, ogni tanto, eh? Un pochino. L'uomo evoluto, l'uomo moderno, a volte non funziona.


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh lo so, ma io sono bravo, solo che non mi ci metto. Però, però. Minchia Danny, un po' di nerbo, ogni tanto, eh? Un pochino. L'uomo evoluto, l'uomo moderno, a volte non funziona.


La camicia non la metto mai.
Neppure la giacca.
Ci sei vicino, ma non del tutto.
E sono più alto. E credo poco nella democrazia.
Come dire: mi conosci per un'idea che ti sei fatto di me, che non corrisponde però al mio "io".


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La camicia non la metto mai.
> Neppure la giacca.
> Ci sei vicino, ma non del tutto.
> E sono più alto.
> Come dire: mi conosci per un'idea che ti sei fatto di me, che non corrisponde però al mio "io".


Ma sono dettagli. E' come se avessi scritto che indossi scarpe da ginnastica piuttosto che sneakers, la sostanza non cambia molto. Poi è chiaro che qui è tutto per approssimazione. Però, rimane: a volte usala, sta clava.


----------



## tullio (21 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> No mi spiace. Non lo vivo cosi. Le cose belle non vengono sporcate. Il dopo é il dopo. Se amo devo capire se questa luce nuova puó piacermi o no.


Forse non ho ben compreso, nel qual cosa chiedo scusa. Non vivi così...cosa? Le cose belle che non vengono sporcate quali sono? 
I momenti belli trascorsi insieme quando lei pensava all'altro? Ora che so come stavano le cose come può essere ancora piacevole quel momento? 
Se invece paarliamo dei momenti belli trascorsi prima che lei avesse una storia con l'altro...ma quella lei era veramente lei o non piuttosto una mia proiezione? Non è chemi sbagliavo e che la costringevo, per compiacermi, ad esser diversa da quello che desiderava/era realmente?


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Tullio*



tullio ha detto:


> Forse non ho ben compreso, nel qual cosa chiedo scusa. Non vivi così...cosa? Le cose belle che non vengono sporcate quali sono?
> I momenti belli trascorsi insieme quando lei pensava all'altro? Ora che so come stavano le cose come può essere ancora piacevole quel momento?
> Se invece paarliamo dei momenti belli trascorsi prima che lei avesse una storia con l'altro...ma quella lei era veramente lei o non piuttosto una mia proiezione? Non è chemi sbagliavo e che la costringevo, per compiacermi, ad esser diversa da quello che desiderava/era realmente?


Ecco,siamo in due....!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ANch'io ho la ciucca triste...
> Il quadro antico dice che da ubriaco
> inizia un lungo lamento su quanto stronze son le done...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...




aggiungerei :
Santo subito...


io invece ho la ciucca allegra ...o mi prende un abbiocco disumano ...
e siccome che sono astemia un rumetto pottrebbe essermi fatale...


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sono dettagli. E' come se avessi scritto che indossi scarpe da ginnastica piuttosto che sneakers, la sostanza non cambia molto. Poi è chiaro che qui è tutto per approssimazione. Però, rimane: a volte usala, sta clava.



Lo so che sono dettagli.
Era un modo per dirti che "siamo" tutti un po' più complessi di come ci presentiamo in alcune occasioni.
Per ottenere le stesse cose si possono usare la clava come altri strumenti, l'importante è raggiungere l'obiettivo.
Qualche volta la clava l'ho usata anch'io. Altre volte no.
Quello che non amo, e non amerò mai, è il piangersi addosso, e continuare a farlo senza un fine.
Ho ricevuto per anni le lamentazioni degli amici, dei conoscenti: lo sfogo iniziale è indispensabile, dopo però una soluzione va trovata. La vita dura una settantina d'anni, dopo al limite hai un bonus track molto variabile.
Il peggio è passarla a piangersi addosso.
Mia moglie mi ha tradito? OK, è stato brutto, è passato, ma la cosa peggiore che possa fare adesso è concentrarmi solo su questo. 
Peggiore per me, intendo. 
Ho una figlia che il 19 mi ha fatto un bel regalo e che mi abbraccia quando mi vede tornare a casa.
Dio bono, questo è quello su cui vale la pena di concentrarsi.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lo so che sono dettagli.
> Era un modo per dirti che "siamo" tutti un po' più complessi di come ci presentiamo in alcune occasioni.
> Per ottenere le stesse cose si possono usare la clava come altri strumenti, l'importante è raggiungere l'obiettivo.
> Qualche volta la clava l'ho usata anch'io. Altre volte no.
> ...


Quanti anni hai detto che ha tua figlia?


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai detto che ha tua figlia?


Adesso 7.
Una letterina per la festa del papà con tutti i disegnini. 
Me l'ha lasciata per sorpresa sotto il piatto della cena.:smile:
Mi ha fatto davvero commuovere. Mi scrive spesso bigliettini, in cui dice che mi vuole bene...
Cioè... dà un senso alla vita, questo, almeno per me.
Poi ci sono altre cose belle, in questo periodo, che mi fanno compagnia.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Adesso 7.
> Una letterina per la festa del papà con tutti i disegnini.
> Me l'ha lasciata per sorpresa sotto il piatto della cena.:smile:


Bellina.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stasera sto male...forse è colpa,
> di quel bicchiere in più.
> voglio leggere Recalcati, e cercare una via,
> nel perdono,
> ...


Non c'è niente da capire.

Tua moglie ha molti uomini
Ma ognuno è una scommessa perduta ogni mattina nello specchio del caffè
Tu ami le sue rughe ma lei non lo capisce
Ha un cuore da fornaio e forse ti tradisce

Non c'è niente da capire.

E' troppo tempo che voi giocate a scacchi.
A te dicono che sta vincendo lei e ridono da matti
Ma tu non lo sapevi che era una partita
Potresti dargliela vinta e tenerti la tua vita.

Non c'è niente da capire.


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non c'è niente da capire.
> 
> Tua moglie ha molti uomini
> Ma ognuno è una scommessa perduta ogni mattina nello specchio del caffè
> ...


Bel post.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Non c'è niente da capire.
> 
> Tua moglie ha molti uomini
> Ma ognuno è una scommessa perduta ogni mattina nello specchio del caffè
> ...


Non sta vincendo lei,e solo quella meno coinvolta.E se ne approfitta.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Comunque Danny tu scrivi un sacco di robe anche simpatiche ed indubbiamente ragionevoli, o almeno credo, se le leggessi, però io continuo a ricordarmi di tua moglie che ti raccontava di quant'era bello e grande il cazzo dell'amico. Per quello quando ho letto il consiglio del fare qualcosa insieme, m'è tornata in mente in un lampo. Ed ho pensato, cazzo Danny, si stai con tua moglie, ma quella t'ha raccontato del cazzo del suo amante e tu stavi lì ed annuivi comprensivo. Dico, cazzo Danny, innamorato sì, zerbino no. Cazzo, Danny, puoi spiegare, inquadrare, sviscerare, relativizzare e quant'altro, ma tu ti sei tenuto una che stava lì a parlarti con nonchalance del cazzo dell'amico e non era sospensione della realtà/volontà è tutto vero, è capitato, e tu sei stato lì a tenerle bordone. Dico, cazzo Danny, vaffanculo di quale clava parli che tu manco sai cos'è. Dico, cazzo Danny, capisco l'amore infinito per tua figlia ma tua figlia ti amerebbe comunque. Dico, cazzo Danny, a me spiace, piace molto per quello che hai passato, ma levati un po' quei cazzo di occhiali.


----------



## Tobia (21 Marzo 2014)

non conosco la storia di spider (e mi piacerebbe tanto conoscerla), e forse al momento non sarei nemmeno in grado di dare un buon consiglio. 
Ogni intervento rappresenta una sua verità, ma per carattere mi sento più in sintonia con quanto scrive danny.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Jb*

Mi piaci così"oscuro"


----------



## Tobia (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> però io continuo a ricordarmi di tua moglie che ti raccontava di quant'era bello e grande il cazzo dell'amico



ma..è vero o solo esagerazione? purtroppo non conosco le vostre storie


----------



## Tubarao (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sta vincendo lei,e solo quella meno coinvolta.E se ne approfitta.


In realtà quelle parole non sono mie.
I più attenti credo abbiano riconosciuto una delle più belle canzoni di De Gregori: Non c'è niente da capire. e che mi è venuta in mente al volo quando ho letto il suo post iniziale, in particolare per le frasi in cui diceva che aveva bisogno di capire.

Basta. Non c'è più niente da capire. Bisogna cominciare a tenersi la propria vita.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Tobia*



Tobia ha detto:


> ma..è vero o solo esagerazione? purtroppo non conosco le vostre storie


Verissimo,e la scusa è che sono nudisti.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> In realtà quelle parole non sono mie.
> I più attenti credo abbiano riconosciuto una delle più belle canzoni di De Gregori: Non c'è niente da capire. e che mi è venuta in mente al volo quando ho letto il suo post iniziale, in particolare per le frasi in cui diceva che aveva bisogno di capire.
> 
> Basta. Non c'è più niente da capire. Bisogna cominciare a tenersi la propria vita.


Tenersi la propria vita ok,ma ascoltare solo Renato..!


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque Danny tu scrivi un sacco di robe anche simpatiche ed indubbiamente ragionevoli, o almeno credo, se le leggessi, però io continuo a ricordarmi di tua moglie che ti raccontava di quant'era bello e grande il *cazzo* dell'amico. Per quello quando ho letto il consiglio del fare qualcosa insieme, m'è tornata in mente in un lampo. Ed ho pensato, *cazzo* Danny, si stai con tua moglie, ma quella t'ha raccontato del *cazzo* del suo amante e tu stavi lì ed annuivi comprensivo. Dico, *cazzo* Danny, innamorato sì, zerbino no. *Cazzo*, Danny, puoi spiegare, inquadrare, sviscerare, relativizzare e quant'altro, ma tu ti sei tenuto una che stava lì a parlarti con nonchalance del *cazzo* dell'amico e non era sospensione della realtà/volontà è tutto vero, è capitato, e tu sei stato lì a tenerle bordone. Dico, *cazzo* Danny, vaffanculo di quale clava parli che tu manco sai cos'è. Dico, *cazzo* Danny, capisco l'amore infinito per tua figlia ma tua figlia ti amerebbe comunque. Dico, *cazzo* Danny, a me spiace, piace molto per quello che hai passato, ma levati un po' quei *cazzo* di occhiali.



*Figa*.
Ti sei sfogato?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tenersi la propria vita ok,ma ascoltare solo Renato..!


Minchia sei un sorcino?


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tenersi la propria vita ok,ma ascoltare solo Renato..!


ma chi carosone???


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Minchia* sei un sorcino?


Non ti sei sfogato.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Figa*.
> Ti sei sfogato?


Eh, ma da voi vichinghi tra l'altro si usa anche come intercalare al posto di cazzo. Che strani siete.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia sei un sorcino?


Si,e me ne vanto.Ringrazio dio ogni giorno di essere un sorcione!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tenersi la propria vita ok,ma ascoltare solo Renato..!


Vabbè tu lo sai come la penso su Renato Zero.

Ma anche de Gregori ne ha scritte di belle.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè tu lo sai come la penso su Renato Zero.
> 
> Ma anche de Gregori ne ha scritte di belle.


Piuttosto che una vita da porci...è meglio un mondo in mano ai sorci...
Che ne sai,cosa si aspettano mai...
bisogna essere guerci,per non accorgersi dei sorci..
secondo me, ci marci.....!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Piuttosto che una vita da porci...è meglio un mondo in mano ai sorci...
> Che ne sai,cosa si aspettano mai...
> bisogna essere guerci,per non accorgersi dei sorci..
> secondo me, ci marci.....!


Ma infatti, alla fin fine, possono dire tutto quello che gli pare, ma tutti figli della topa siamo


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,e me ne vanto.Ringrazio dio ogni giorno di essere un sorcione!


Ah. Io ascolto solo black metal satanico e lodo il Capro tutti le notti.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti, alla fin fine, possono dire tutto quello che gli pare, ma tutti figli della topa siamo


...e ci trattano sempre come cavie ma finirà'?dite finiraaa?finiràààààààà!


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. Io ascolto solo black metal satanico e lodo il Capro tutti le notti.


Io non ho bisogno di ascoltare la tua musica per sentirmi uomo e maschio.basta guardarmi nelle mutande.Sei tu che hai certi problemi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Io posso ascoltare ance ivan cattaneo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non ho bisogno di ascoltare la tua musica per sentirmi uomo e maschio.basta guardarmi nelle mutande.Sei tu che hai certi problemi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Io posso ascoltare ance ivan cattaneo.


Vota Satana e dormi tranquillo.


Ma ti piace pure Scialpi?


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vota Satana e dormi tranquillo.
> 
> 
> Ma ti piace pure Scialpi?


Rock e rolling per resistere....!Si,anche jimmy sommerville,fgth,culture club......!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vota Satana e dormi tranquillo.
> 
> 
> *Ma ti piace pure Scialpi?*


Tu qualunque letto avrai non dormirai
Tu vuoi qualcuno da far piangere
Tanto quanto hai pianto tu


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu qualunque letto avrai non dormirai
> Tu vuoi qualcuno da far piangere
> Tanto quanto hai pianto tu



belle frasi davero


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu qualunque letto avrai non dormirai
> Tu vuoi qualcuno da far piangere
> Tanto quanto hai pianto tu


Essere un sorcino è l'unica cosa giusta e sana che ho fatto nella mia vita.


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> belle frasi *davero*


alla romana?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> alla romana?


----------



## Tubarao (21 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> belle frasi davero


Lo stavo perculando un po'.

Di Scialpi conosco giusto tre canzoni in croce.

Rock'n'Rolling
Cigarettes and Coffee
e quella che cantava insieme all'altra cantate inglese: Scarlett...


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Forse non ho ben compreso, nel qual cosa chiedo scusa. Non vivi così...cosa? Le cose belle che non vengono sporcate quali sono?
> I momenti belli trascorsi insieme quando lei pensava all'altro? Ora che so come stavano le cose come può essere ancora piacevole quel momento?
> Se invece paarliamo dei momenti belli trascorsi prima che lei avesse una storia con l'altro...ma quella lei era veramente lei o non piuttosto una mia proiezione? Non è chemi sbagliavo e che la costringevo, per compiacermi, ad esser diversa da quello che desiderava/era realmente?


I momenti prima che arrivasse il terzo incomodo.
Ti faccio un esempio.
Io e mattia siamo insieme da 14 anni. Non mi ha tradita da allora. Mi ha tradira dieci anni dopo.
I nove anni prima non vengono macchiati da il tradimento.
Perche non faccio tutto un calderone.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo stavo perculando un po'.
> 
> Di Scialpi conosco giusto tre canzoni in croce.
> 
> ...


Dopo renato solo Pino!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Lo stavo perculando un po'.*
> 
> Di Scialpi conosco giusto tre canzoni in croce.
> 
> ...


Ah? Boh.


----------



## zanna (21 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> I momenti prima che arrivasse il terzo incomodo.
> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Io e mattia siamo insieme da 14 anni. Non mi ha tradita da allora. Mi ha tradira dieci anni dopo.
> I nove ann*i *prima non vengono macchiati da il tradimento.
> Perche non faccio tutto un calderone.


.


----------



## oscuro (21 Marzo 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Non farai un caldone ma 14-10=9


ma che stronzo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Lo stavo perculando un po'.
> *
> Di Scialpi conosco giusto tre canzoni in croce.
> 
> ...



perché cosa pensi io stessi facendo 
e non con l'altro ?:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

E Lou Reed non ce lo mettete? E Iggy Pop nemmeno?!


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Adesso 7.
> Una letterina per la festa del papà con tutti i disegnini.
> Me l'ha lasciata per sorpresa sotto il piatto della cena.:smile:
> Mi ha fatto davvero commuovere. Mi scrive spesso bigliettini, in cui dice che mi vuole bene...
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> E Lou Reed non ce lo mettete? E Iggy Pop nemmeno?!


Lou Reed dopo Lulu, no. Iggy Pop nemmeno. Tranne per I Wanna Be Your Dog.


----------



## danny (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma da voi vichinghi tra l'altro si usa anche come intercalare al posto di cazzo. Che strani siete.


No hanno due significati diversi.
Cazzo fai?
Cazzo dici. E che cazzo, e allora, cazzo!

Figa è un'espressione invece di meraviglia, "ffffiga, che storia".
"Figa, che macchina"  "oppure di esortazione bonaria
"figa, dai".
E' molto più gentile.


----------



## Frithurik (21 Marzo 2014)

*Una delle cose belle della vita.*



danny ha detto:


> Adesso 7.
> Una letterina per la festa del papà con tutti i disegnini.
> Me l'ha lasciata per sorpresa sotto il piatto della cena.:smile:
> Mi ha fatto davvero commuovere. Mi scrive spesso bigliettini, in cui dice che mi vuole bene...
> ...


Un:bacio:all'rsetto:grazie Danny-


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> I momenti prima che arrivasse il terzo incomodo.
> Ti faccio un esempio.
> Io e mattia siamo insieme da 14 anni. Non mi ha tradita da allora. Mi ha tradira dieci anni dopo.
> I nove anni prima non vengono macchiati da il tradimento.
> Perche non faccio tutto un calderone.



Ah ecco!
E come lo vedi il mio caso: tradita un bel po' di volte durante tutto il tempo che stavamo insieme, prima di sposarci.
Un periodo che solitamente è bello e piacevole da ricordare (per me lo era).
Ora è guastato per intero...non una storia o due, quasi un modus vivendi, difficile distinguere i periodi "neutrali" da salvare, è tutto un grande schifo.
E ogni tanto mi ritorna in mente...ma poi passa.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

dipende dal tradimento.
se ti arriva tra capo e collo rivelando miliardi di bugie e sotterfugi è fatale che tu ti chieda con chi hai a che fare dubitando di tutto pure retroattivamente .


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Questa identica separazione dei "piani diversi" l'ha fatta pure lui
> ma in casa li vedevo e sinceramente i "piani"erano uguali e anzi
> io forse anche un po'inferiore quel periodo...percio che non credo
> piu alle parole....Ero anestetizzata e poi mi son risvegliata ed ho
> ...




...anche perché non lo è.
Non te lo vorrei dire, ma la situazione da te vissuta con lui e la tizia in casa vostra è una delle tante che non mi consentirebbero di voltare pagina, non ce la faccio proprio...


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dal tradimento.
> se ti arriva tra capo e collo rivelando miliardi di bugie e sotterfugi è fatale che tu ti chieda con chi hai a che fare dubitando di tutto pure retroattivamente .



Sul retroattivo passato non ho più dubbi da fugare...posso solo stendere un velo pietoso.
Su quello meno passato, forse è vero che non è stato macchiato, uscita dal seminato a parte.


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...anche perché non lo è.
> Non te lo vorrei dire, ma la situazione da te vissuta con lui e la tizia in casa vostra è una delle tante che non mi consentirebbero di voltare pagina, non ce la faccio proprio...


E infatti non ci riesco....una realtà parallela in casa propria non si dimentica e non si perdona.A volte mi metto a pensare e mi arrabbio come una bestia...Ho i bimbi che mi distraggono, il lavoro, la mia quotidianità ma quando arriva la sera mi sale un fuoco dentro.E lui che dice ti amo, ti voglio...adesso te lo sei ricordato? mi chiedo....ti dovevo portare da un avvocato per farti ragionare e vederti piangere? mi chiedo.Che senso ha? Gli ho proposto di andarsene per un po' e mi ha accusata che ho un altro...che mette un investigatore privato...Non si può uscire da tutto questo senza farsi male qualsiasi soluzione si sceglierà. ..


----------



## zanna (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> E infatti non ci riesco....una realtà parallela in casa propria non si dimentica e non si perdona.A volte mi metto a pensare e mi arrabbio come una bestia...Ho i bimbi che mi distraggono, il lavoro, la mia quotidianità ma quando arriva la sera mi sale un fuoco dentro.E lui che dice ti amo, ti voglio...adesso te lo sei ricordato? mi chiedo....ti dovevo portare da un avvocato per farti ragionare e vederti piangere? mi chiedo.Che senso ha? Gli ho proposto di andarsene per un po' e mi ha accusata che ho un altro...che mette un investigatore privato...Non si può uscire da tutto questo senza farsi male qualsiasi soluzione si sceglierà. ..


Quanta pazienza ci vuole ... vero dottorè?
Forse pazienza non è il termine più adatto ... ma penso che mi hai capito ...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dal tradimento.
> se ti arriva tra capo e collo rivelando miliardi di bugie e sotterfugi è fatale che tu ti chieda con chi hai a che fare dubitando di tutto pure retroattivamente .


Un tradimento senza bugie e sotterfugi dove lo hai mai visto esattamente?


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un tradimento senza bugie e sotterfugi dove lo hai mai visto esattamente?


ma che ne so, stai dietro alle cazzate che scrivo


----------



## feather (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> L'amore non e come le patate, non si misura a kg e non e relativ c'è o non c'è.


Ma come? Proprio su questo forum si sono versati fiumi di byte a spiegare che l'amore ha mille gradazioni e sfumature e bisogni...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che ne so, stai dietro alle cazzate che scrivo



Fammi un caffè, lesta. Già sai come lo prendo.


----------



## Tobia (21 Marzo 2014)

ma qualcuno l'ha più sentito spider?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> ma qualcuno l'ha più sentito spider?


Spiedì di solito arriva quando cala il sole, come i vampiri.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> ma qualcuno l'ha più sentito spider?



:dracula::dracula:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> :dracula::dracula:


ma tu e JB siete proprio... però ci avevo pensato pure io. E' un crepuscolare.


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

feata come? Proprio su questo forum si sono versati fiumi di byte a spiegare che l'amore ha mille gradazioni e sfumature e bisogni...[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> Sulle sfumature non ho dubbi e sui bisogni nemmeno
> ma sulle gradazioni qualche dubbio personalmente ce l'avrei
> e come...Se mi tradisci pesantemente mancandomi di rispetto
> e mi vieni anche a dire che era colpa mia non mi ami...cosi è per me
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu e JB siete proprio... però ci avevo pensato pure io. E' un crepuscolare.


JB è più simpa


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

E poi per chiarire un' po', io non voglio generalizzare perché
ogni storia e ogni tradimento e diverso e certi concetti non possono
essere validi per tutti.Io posso dire come ho vissuto il mio
di tradimento e trarre le mie conclusioni ma non e detto
che cio che dico puo essere percepito uguale da qualcun altro.
Nel caso mio sono stati coinvolti diversi aspetti della mia esistenza
compreso quello sociale e lavorativo.Uscire di casa e sentirsi le
battute su mio marito e sulla sua amante era a dir poco spiacevole
e doloroso.Non lavorare per un mese perche stavo a pezzi
e stato terribile e tanto tanto altro ancora.Quando la persona
che dovrebbe proteggerti ed amarti ti combina tutto questo non credi piu
che ti ama (neanche in milligrammi!)


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

Per me l'hanno "rovinato" quelli che lo comprendevano e dicevano che avesse fatto bene pure per quella lettera del cazzo...:mrgreen:

pero' capisco che uno dica pure...

maccheccazzomenefotteamepensapurecheccazzotepare....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> E poi per chiarire un' po', io non voglio generalizzare perché
> ogni storia e ogni tradimento e diverso e certi concetti non possono
> essere validi per tutti.Io posso dire come ho vissuto il mio
> di tradimento e trarre le mie conclusioni ma non e detto
> ...


quototi...ma a sto punto te dovresti cambia' in "Beldire"...

DAJE....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quototi...ma a sto punto te dovresti cambia' in "Beldire"...
> 
> DAJE....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ciao, ti devo parlare


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao, ti devo parlare


Ti mando a prendere con una limousine...aspe'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> ma qualcuno l'ha più sentito spider?


Ma tu perché prima eri di Vicenza e ora sei di Milano?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> ma qualcuno l'ha più sentito spider?



Ve ben che le votazioni per l'indipendenza sono state un trionfo e tu ti ritrovi con una moglie...insomma...
Ma non occorre che emigri a Milano...
Ci sono qui io a proteggerti...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per me l'hanno "rovinato" quelli che lo comprendevano e dicevano che avesse fatto bene pure per quella lettera del cazzo...:mrgreen:
> 
> pero' capisco che uno dica pure...
> 
> ...


Speta che legga che tu sei cornuto e che per questo ti iscrivesti a divorzionline...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Speta che legga che tu sei cornuto e che per questo ti iscrivesti a divorzionline...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Va, va affa' la ricerca stronzone e vedrai che lo trovi er treddo  e vattenaffankulo pure ner frattempo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Speta che legga che tu sei cornuto e che per questo ti iscrivesti a divorzionline...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ognuno si guardasse le corna sue perfavore...E poi c'è anche chi è cornuto e neanche lo sa! Le donne son terribili in fatto di corna e nessuno le sa nascondere meglio di loro...ultimamente lo dicevo ad un collega che si vantava di averne 8 contemporaneamente e dava consigli al mio.Si, gli ho detto,tu ne tieni 8 e tua moglie 16.La differenza è che lei lo sa mentre tu no...


----------



## Caciottina (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ognuno si guardasse le corna sue perfavore...E poi c'è anche chi è cornuto e neanche lo sa! Le donne son terribili in fatto di corna e nessuno le sa nascondere meglio di loro...ultimamente lo dicevo ad un collega che si vantava di averne 8 contemporaneamente e dava consigli al mio.Si, gli ho detto,tu ne tieni 8 e tua moglie 16.La differenza è che lei lo sa mentre tu no...


HAI SENTITO LOTHAAAAAAAAAR??


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> *Ognuno si guardasse le corna sue per favore...
> E poi c'è anche chi è cornuto e neanche lo sa!
> Le donne son terribili in fatto di corna e nessuno le sa nascondere meglio di loro...
> ultimamente lo dicevo ad un collega che si vantava di averne 8 contemporaneamente e dava consigli al mio.
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:
stendin' ovescion.

Da stampare in 50 lingue e appendere al Louvre.
Che_dire, complimenti  hai ragione.


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> HAI SENTITO LOTHAAAAAAAAAR??


Ovviamente lo dicevo per prenderlo in giro visto che faceva tanto il galletto non per sparlare di quella poveretta di sua moglie...Non mi permetterei anche se vero fosse.Anzi se vero fosse me la farei la mia migliore amica!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ognuno si guardasse le corna sue perfavore...E poi c'è anche chi è cornuto e neanche lo sa! Le donne son terribili in fatto di corna e nessuno le sa nascondere meglio di loro...ultimamente lo dicevo ad un collega che si vantava di averne 8 contemporaneamente e dava consigli al mio.Si, gli ho detto,tu ne tieni 8 e tua moglie 16.La differenza è che lei lo sa mentre tu no...


:fischio::fischio::fischio:
:sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:
:loso::loso::loso:

Ma credi che io ritenga che esista una donna fedele?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va, va affa' la ricerca stronzone e vedrai che lo trovi er treddo  e vattenaffankulo pure ner frattempo...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Strano rispondi sempre così...:fischio::fischio::fischio::fischio:


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io spero che tu abbia ragione.Io ho ripreso a vivere quando ho trovato la forza di uccidere quella tigre,la vita non è cavalcare una tigre,correrci insieme,rischiare di essere sopraffatti dal dolore che quella tigre ti procura*.Per me la vita,è lo sguardo sereno di chi ti ama onestamente*,è il sorriso di una donna,la tua,che non ha nulla da nascondere,la mia tigre adesso sono le difficoltà della vita,le sofferenze, i lutti,ho bisogno di chi mi aiuta a combattere la vita,non di una tigre che me la distrugge...la vita....!



Straquoto!:up::up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ognuno si guardasse le corna sue perfavore...E poi c'è anche chi è cornuto e neanche lo sa! Le donne son terribili in fatto di corna e nessuno le sa nascondere meglio di loro...ultimamente lo dicevo ad un collega che si vantava di averne 8 contemporaneamente e dava consigli al mio.Si, gli ho detto,tu ne tieni 8 e tua moglie 16.La differenza è che lei lo sa mentre tu no...


Vabbe', condivido ma a divorzionline non m'iscrissi per robe di corna...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Strano rispondi sempre così...:fischio::fischio::fischio::fischio:


Alle stronzate ce credo che rispondo sempre cosi'...

chi dice la verita' nun cade mai in contraddizione...Tze'..

rassegnate stronzone....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ognuno si guardasse le corna sue perfavore...E poi c'è anche chi è cornuto e neanche lo sa! Le donne son terribili in fatto di corna e nessuno le sa nascondere meglio di loro...ultimamente lo dicevo ad un collega che si vantava di averne 8 contemporaneamente e dava consigli al mio.Si, gli ho detto,tu ne tieni 8 e tua moglie 16.La differenza è che lei lo sa mentre tu no...


Comunque rileggendo, me sa che hai messo un bel carico...:mrgreen:

se sono cosi' kazzute sono piu' esecrabili perche' piu' determinate a zoccolare....

spaider hai letto?....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia.
> Sembriamo la lega anonimi traditi.
> Io voto per la terapia dei dodici passi degli alcolisti anonimi, riveduta e corretta da Disincantata.
> Che ha capito un bel pó di cose.
> ...



Non osavo scriverlo, io ho cominciato a stare benissimo cedendo.


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma infatti!
> stare male per loro è proprio da coglioni, quanta energia buttata via!



In effetti l'energia è meglio spenderla per altro!


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> se si decide di restare, il malessere va e viene e non credo che scomparirà mai del tutto.
> E' di una banalità disarmante, ma è così.
> Io mi sono convinta che l'essere umano non accetta questo tipo di offese alla sua persona da parte di chi ama, non ce la fa ad accettarle, punto e basta.
> Ed è normale che sia così: cosa c'è di peggio di un tradimento nella vita della coppia?
> ...


Se si provano queste cose non capisco la decisione.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> So solo che è durato un annetto se non mi sbaglio.
> Inaccettabile anche per me, e ribadisco per me, bisogna prendere atto che nella vita ci sono delle cose che sono imperdonabili nel senso che non ci si può passare sopra.
> E proprio perché è così, il dolore non se ne andrà mai.
> Bisogna avere la forza (perché di forza si tratta) di tagliare i ponti con chi ha commesso certi atti.


Ah mi hai risposto :up: (prima che facessi la domanda )


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si provano queste cose non capisco la decisione.


Le decisioni si presume che si prendano solo in maniera consapevole...

te pare consapevole uno che se la racconta?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe', condivido ma a divorzionline non m'iscrissi per robe di corna...:mrgreen:


Ma non sono cavoli di nessuno il perché t'iscrivesti su divorzionline no?Riusciamo a tirar fuori la cattiveria perfino su un luogo virtuale e figurati come siamo nella vita reale! Qui poi dove tutti ribadiscono che serve a poco pensare al passato...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lo stavo perculando un po'.
> 
> Di Scialpi conosco giusto tre canzoni in croce.
> 
> ...


Tre di troppo.
Purtroppo la prima la ricordo anch'io :unhappy:


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Comunque rileggendo, me sa che hai messo un bel carico...:mrgreen:
> 
> se sono cosi' kazzute sono piu' esecrabili perche' piu' determinate a zoccolare....
> 
> ...


Non lo so se siamo piu determinate
ma piu furbe penso proprio di si...e anche piu brave a recitare.Adesso pero
donne del forum non lapidatemi eh? Opinione personale sempre...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Sulle sfumature non ho dubbi e sui bisogni nemmeno
> ma sulle gradazioni qualche dubbio personalmente ce l'avrei
> e come...Se mi tradisci pesantemente mancandomi di rispetto
> e mi vieni anche a dire che era colpa mia non mi ami...cosi è per me
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Non lo so se siamo piu determinate
> ma piu furbe penso proprio di si...e anche piu brave a recitare.Adesso pero
> donne del forum non lapidatemi eh? Opinione personale sempre...


Credo multitaskin.
Però anche certi uomini non scherzano.


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dal tradimento.
> se ti arriva tra capo e collo rivelando miliardi di bugie e sotterfugi è fatale che tu ti chieda con chi hai a che fare dubitando di tutto pure retroattivamente .



Infatti!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo multitaskin.
> Però anche certi uomini non scherzano.


Io so fare un sacco di cose contemporaneamente.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io so fare un sacco di cose contemporaneamente.


Vorrei vedere.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vorrei vedere.


Cioè vuoi una dimostrazione pratica?


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...anche perché non lo è.
> Non te lo vorrei dire, ma la situazione da te vissuta con lui e la tizia in casa vostra è una delle tante che non mi consentirebbero di voltare pagina, non ce la farei proprio...


A volte i tradimenti subiti dagli altri ci sembrano peggiori solo per digerire il nostro.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè vuoi una dimostrazione pratica?


Sì. Ma come modo di dire.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Ma come modo di dire.


Peccato, che potevo pulirti casa mentre ti cucinavo pure un bel manzo alla Wellington da morirci sopra. Tsk tsk.


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> E infatti non ci riesco....una realtà parallela in casa propria non si dimentica e non si perdona.A volte mi metto a pensare e mi arrabbio come una bestia...Ho i bimbi che mi distraggono, il lavoro, la mia quotidianità ma quando arriva la sera mi sale un fuoco dentro.E lui che dice ti amo, ti voglio...adesso te lo sei ricordato? mi chiedo....ti dovevo portare da un avvocato per farti ragionare e vederti piangere? mi chiedo.Che senso ha? Gli ho proposto di andarsene per un po' e *mi ha accusata che ho un altro...che mette un investigatore privato..*.Non si può uscire da tutto questo senza farsi male qualsiasi soluzione si sceglierà. ..



E se anche fosse?

Come si permette uno che l'amante se l'è portata in casa come baby sitter dei suoi figli di fare il geloso???


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Peccato, che potevo pulirti casa mentre ti cucinavo pure un bel manzo alla Wellington da morirci sopra. Tsk tsk.


E questo lo consideri "fare tante cose insieme"? Questo è semplice e facile quotidianita per la donna media...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ma non sono cavoli di nessuno il perché t'iscrivesti su divorzionline no?Riusciamo a tirar fuori la cattiveria perfino su un luogo virtuale e figurati come siamo nella vita reale! Qui poi dove tutti ribadiscono che serve a poco pensare al passato...


Ma non avrei avuto nessuna difficolta', anche se fosse stato per quel motivo....:mrgreen:

i cazzi miei li racconto, solo che a certi nun je piacciono e devono metterce la cornice... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E se anche fosse?
> 
> Come si permette uno che l'amante se l'è portata in casa come baby sitter dei suoi figli di fare il geloso???


Ho smesso di farmi domande su di lui ma sinceramente un po' gli bruccia...non lo chiamo piu quando fa tardi e il cellulare è diventata la mia seconda pelle.Neanche gli rispondo piu a volte.E si lamenta che non lo chiamo piu. Per me può fare qualsiasi cosa e anche mettere l'investigatore privato...Ma m'arrabbio quanro dice di vergognarsi per ciò che ha fatto...a farlo non si vergognava...


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non avrei avuto nessuna difficolta', anche se fosse stato per quel motivo....:mrgreen:
> 
> i cazzi miei li racconto, solo che a certi nun je piacciono e devono metterce la cornice... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E perche sono abituati ai quadri antichi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.Devono incorniciare tutto...:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (21 Marzo 2014)

se si decide di restare, il malessere va e viene e non credo che scomparirà mai del tutto.
E' di una banalità disarmante, ma è così.
Io mi sono convinta che l'essere umano non accetta questo tipo di offese alla sua persona da parte di chi ama, non ce la fa ad accettarle, punto e basta.
Ed è normale che sia così: cosa c'è di peggio di un tradimento nella vita della coppia?
Ha una forza distruttrice gigantesca, spazza via tutto il bello che c'era.
E puoi trovare tutti i motivi del mondo, anche validi e fondati, ma non riusciranno mai a toglierti quel senso di disgusto che ti lascia un'esperienza del genere.
E non c'è perdono che tenga perché il perdono è di Dio e noi siamo così piccoli.
Io ho semplicemente smesso di cercarlo.



l'ho copiato il tuo posT.

meglio non so fare, forse non ho voglia.

il mio senso lo hai dato tutto.

cado nell'abisso e mi rialzo. 
alzo la testa, scopro la nuca.
mi diletto nel dolore,
 nel dolore trovo compiacimento.


sono sempre io.
sono io, 
sono io,
sono sempre e solo io.

 come dopo una sbronza, dopo un illusione.
la bocca impastata..la testa che gira.
essere divisi in due.
ascoltare una canzone, vederne un lato nuovo.
leggere una poesia, sentirne il senso nuovo,
un tramonto, non ha lo stesso sapore.
fare l'amore non ha lo stesso sapore.
ascoltare te, un altro.

sono cinico e spietato,
 mio padre muore e dico che in fondo
è giusto cosi.
non lo avrei mai detto prima.

mi difendo , lo so.
ma da cosa?

non so più amare, 
non so più soffrire.


----------



## disincantata (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ho smesso di farmi domande su di lui ma sinceramente un po' gli bruccia...non lo chiamo piu quando fa tardi e il cellulare è diventata la mia seconda pelle.Neanche gli rispondo piu a volte.E si lamenta che non lo chiamo piu. Per me può fare qualsiasi cosa e anche mettere l'investigatore privato...Ma m'arrabbio quando dice di vergognarsi per ciò che ha fatto...a farlo non si vergognava...



Difficile giudicare chi non si conosce (e pure chi credevamo di conoscere molto bene), però farebbe innervosire pure me se mi dicesse che si vergogna.

Mio marito non ha mai parlato, si è preso giustamente la responsabilità di tutto, senza darsi giustificazioni, ne dato alcuna colpa a me. Ha ammesso di aver sbagliato. Stop.

Capisco benissimo il tuo stato d'animo, come è probabile che tuo marito ora tema un tuo allontanarti da lui definitivo, che non necessariamente sfocerà in separazione, ma la coppia è svanita,  quindi che sia davvero geloso. Con che faccia non lo so.

Anche mio marito ha provato ad uscirsene con 'hai dei segreti?', l'ho fulminato con un sorriso! E non avevo ancora 'ceduto'.

Tu sei molto giovane, hai diritto ad una vita piena d'amore.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sono cinico e spietato,
> mio padre muore e dico che in fondo
> è giusto cosi.
> non lo avrei mai detto prima.
> ...


Ti difendi dalla paura di morire e ti separi dal tuo cuore, per provare un po' com'è morire. Non puoi simpatizzare con chi muore, perché ti raggiunge dove ora stai e dove ora stai è tutto secco, slavato, stanco.
Ha ragione penso Tebe. Vieni via. Nessuno sguardo di casa può depositarsi su di te come avresti bisogno che facesse. Un posto per separarti dal tuo dolore avvoltolato in mille pensieri... C'è un bel posto dove andare quando si sta così...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Peccato, che potevo pulirti casa mentre ti cucinavo pure un bel manzo alla Wellington da morirci sopra. Tsk tsk.


Tu rispetto al multitasking femminile stai esattamente dall'altra parte...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> E perche sono abituati ai quadri antichi:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.Devono incorniciare tutto...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Non lo so se siamo piu determinate
> ma piu furbe penso proprio di si...e anche piu brave a recitare.Adesso pero
> donne del forum non lapidatemi eh? Opinione personale sempre...


Vabbe' e' uguaglio...:mrgreen:

piu' impegno ci si mette nel non farsi scoprire, piu' colpa, per me, ci si deve accollare...:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (21 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vabbe' e' uguaglio...:mrgreen:
> 
> piu' impegno ci si mette nel non farsi scoprire, piu' colpa, per me, ci si deve accollare...:mrgreen:


È vero.Ma sai cosa m'incuriosisce? Vedere la faccia di chi ha tradito quando scopre di essere stato tradito anche lui e si sente rispondere "dai che è anche colpa tua.mi hai tradito, mi hai trattato male.avevo l'autostima a pezzi e mi son sentito/a trascurato/a.percio l'ho fatto".Vorrei vedere se parlerebbero ancora di amore, empatia, perdono...chissà se sarebbero pazienti e comprensivi...


----------



## Sterminator (21 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> È vero.Ma sai cosa m'incuriosisce? Vedere la faccia di chi ha tradito quando scopre di essere stato tradito anche lui e si sente rispondere "dai che è anche colpa tua.mi hai tradito, mi hai trattato male.avevo l'autostima a pezzi e mi son sentito/a trascurato/a.percio l'ho fatto".Vorrei vedere se parlerebbero ancora di amore, empatia, perdono...chissà se sarebbero pazienti e comprensivi...


Infatti...il contrappasso dovrebbe essere incorporato...:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (22 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Infatti...il contrappasso dovrebbe essere incorporato...:mrgreen:




C'hanno dato un bel po'di bonus mi sa...k::strepitoso::strepitoso::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> C'hanno dato un bel po'di bonus mi sa...k::strepitoso::strepitoso::mrgreen:


Non ancora, almeno a me...:mrgreen:

domani che leggeranno, arriveranno i bolli rossi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> E questo lo consideri "fare tante cose insieme"? Questo è semplice e facile quotidianita per la donna media...


Bè, quello che potevo fare per Brunetta. Sì.


----------



## Eratò (22 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, quello che potevo fare per Brunetta. Sì.


 Per essere un uomo avresti fatto anche molto...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2014)

Joey anch'io voglio la dimostrazione pratica


----------



## Eratò (22 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non ancora, almeno a me...:mrgreen:
> 
> domani che leggeranno, arriveranno i bolli rossi...:mrgreen:


Buongiorno Stermy! Non hai capito di quali bonus parlo... 
Sono quelli regalati da parte dei traditori....non  i rubini e gli
smeraldi...perché poi in fondo e seguendo il ragionamento
dei piu romantici e gentili di me, li amiamo lo stesso e comunque
i nostri biricchini no? E quindi mettiamoci a tradire tutti allegramente!
L'amore ha mille sfumature, bisogni e gradazioni...:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (22 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> C'hanno dato un bel po'di bonus mi sa...k::strepitoso::strepitoso::mrgreen:


Io, con gli interessi,  ho buoni x almeno dieci anni, ,avendone 60, sono a posto x sempre.

Se avro' la fortuna di diventare nonna magari li brucero', per ora li utilizzo.


----------



## Eratò (22 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io, con gli interessi,  ho buoni x almeno dieci anni, ,avendone 60, sono a posto x sempre.
> 
> Se avro' la fortuna di diventare nonna magari li brucero', per ora li utilizzo.


:up::up::up:!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno Stermy! Non hai capito di quali bonus parlo...
> Sono quelli regalati da parte dei traditori....non  i rubini e gli
> smeraldi...perché poi in fondo e seguendo il ragionamento
> dei piu romantici e gentili di me, li amiamo lo stesso e comunque
> ...


Ciao...veramente m'era venuto un dubbio, ma non avendo,almeno che io sappia...:mrgreen: problemi di corna, il tuo "noi" m'ha depistato...:mrgreen:

comunque...


----------



## Eratò (22 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ciao...veramente m'era venuto un dubbio, ma non avendo,almeno che io sappia...:mrgreen: problemi di corna, il tuo "noi" m'ha depistato...:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque...


Scusa...parlavo in generale della mia "categoria", il "noi" non era riferito a me e te...non mi permetterei di trarre conclusioni su di te


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ciao...veramente m'era venuto un dubbio, ma non avendo,almeno che io sappia...:mrgreen: problemi di corna, il tuo "noi" m'ha depistato...:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque...



Ma come? Ma se qualcuno ha aperto pure un thread sulla tua cornutaggine! Erano tutte panzane? E dai che poi io mi confondo... che già sono tonta... poi così...


----------



## MK (22 Marzo 2014)

*Spider*

l'unica cosa importante è sapere se l'ami. Se hai dei dubbi mettiti in stand-by e stai a vedere cosa succede. Io ho perdonato subito, tutte le volte. Ma ho smesso di amare in quel modo unico simbiotico e assoluto. Ho continuato a voler bene. Ma quella è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Joey anch'io voglio la dimostrazione pratica


:incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Peccato, che potevo pulirti casa mentre ti cucinavo pure un bel manzo alla Wellington da morirci sopra. Tsk tsk.


Mi basta la prima cosa :carneval:.
Comunque multitaskin è farne 4.:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (24 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si provano queste cose non capisco la decisione.




La grande forza di cui parlavo servirebbe per assecondare le emozioni negative che, quando tornano, non cessano mai di fare male, e farne quindi il motivo per separarsi.
Ma a bloccare il sistema c'è il sentimento, o quel qualcosa che ti tiene unito all'altro, e che ti impedisce di andare oltre. 
Forse è questa la vera condanna, imprigionati dallo stesso amore, che non si sa come, è sopravvissuto...


----------



## Homer (24 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> La grande forza di cui parlavo servirebbe per assecondare le emozioni negative che, quando tornano, non cessano mai di fare male, e farne quindi il motivo per separarsi.
> *Ma a bloccare il sistema c'è il sentimento, o quel qualcosa che ti tiene unito all'altro, e che ti impedisce di andare oltre.
> Forse è questa la vera condanna, imprigionati dallo stesso amore, che non si sa come, è sopravvissuto...*


Verdone, verdissimo!!!! :up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

stai meglio spider?


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai meglio spider?


e' motto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' motto...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ha smesso di soffrire


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ha smesso di soffrire


se poteva decide pure prima...

l'avresti fermato?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi basta la prima cosa :carneval:.
> Comunque multitaskin è farne 4.:mrgreen:


Perchè, il manzo alla Wellington ti fa cagare o non ti piace la carne? Comunque multitaskinG è farne più d'una. Io oltre a pulirti e cucinarti (a te) posso anche cantarti un'aria di lirica mentre ti stendo i panni.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè, il manzo alla Wellington ti fa cagare o non ti piace la carne? Comunque multitaskinG è farne più d'una. Io oltre a pulirti e cucinarti (a te) posso anche cantarti un'aria di lirica mentre ti stendo i panni.



Perché fai tutto a lei e a me niente?


----------



## disincantata (24 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè, il manzo alla Wellington ti fa cagare o non ti piace la carne? Comunque multitaskinG è farne più d'una. Io oltre a pulirti e cucinarti (a te) posso anche cantarti un'aria di lirica mentre ti stendo i panni.



Stiri pure?  Sai com'è, io sono quasi libera e uso prevalentemente jeans e camicette bianche! Poco impegnativa.

Cucini anche altro oltre la carne?

Brunetta sono sicura non sarà gelosa, non di me.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché fai tutto a lei e a me niente?


Che vuoi tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Stiri pure? Sai com'è, io sono quasi libera e uso prevalentemente jeans e camicette bianche! Poco impegnativa.
> 
> Cucini anche altro oltre la carne?
> 
> Brunetta sono sicura non sarà gelosa, non di me.


Stiro, sì. Quello che non faccio è usare la lavatrice perchè ho una sorta di blocco psicologico. Però entro certi limiti lavo pure a mano. Cucino bene da morì, che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stiro, sì. Quello che non faccio è usare la lavatrice perchè ho una sorta di blocco psicologico. Però entro certi limiti lavo pure a mano. Cucino bene da morì, che te lo dico a fare.


Che ti hanno ficcato dentro la lavatrice da piccolo?:singleeye::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che ti hanno ficcato dentro la lavatrice da piccolo?:singleeye::carneval:


Ahahhahahahahahah! Mannò, sono scemo di mio. Non so. Boh. M'impiccio tra le varie opzioni.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahhahahahahahah! Mannò, sono scemo di mio. Non so. Boh. M'impiccio tra le varie opzioni.


comunque se ti piace stirare ti potrei prenotare pure io :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> comunque se ti piace stirare ti potrei prenotare pure io :carneval:


Stirare non particolarmente ma lo faccio. Se devo.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stirare non particolarmente ma lo faccio. Se devo.


Lavare i piatti?
Montare i mobili Ikea?


----------



## disincantata (24 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stiro, sì. Quello che non faccio è usare la lavatrice perchè ho una sorta di blocco psicologico. Però entro certi limiti lavo pure a mano. Cucino bene da morì, che te lo dico a fare.



La lavatrice non è un problema, le conosco tutte e anche quando sono nuove in due minuti entro in confidenza.

Adoro lavare anche a mano, anzi, ora scappo sul terrazzo a ritirare un abito che ho lavato qualche ora fa a mia figlia, lo stiro e parto serena. 

Ho lavato tende tendine e tendoni per dieci giorni a fila........................bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Non cucino bene se non cose molto semplici. Non ci provo proprio.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahhahahahahahah! Mannò, sono scemo di mio. Non so. Boh. M'impiccio tra le varie opzioni.


Eh gia'...perche' serve na' laurea...:mrgreen:

se ce capiscono loro, eccheccazz' frate', stai inguaiato forte...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lavare i piatti?
> Montare i mobili Ikea?


Lavare i piatti, come no. Montare preferisco montare altro che non mobili.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> La lavatrice non è un problema, le conosco tutte e anche quando sono nuove in due minuti entro in confidenza.
> 
> Adoro lavare anche a mano, anzi, ora scappo sul terrazzo a ritirare un abito che ho lavato qualche ora fa a mia figlia, lo stiro e parto serena.
> 
> ...


Avrai altre doti allora p'ave' accalappiato tuo marito...:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stirare non particolarmente ma lo faccio. Se devo.


Eh quello pure io ... E devo ... poi uso la tecnica di lasciare le cose noiose per ultime e mi incazzo che son stanca e stiro svogliatamente :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lavare i piatti, come no. Montare preferisco montare altro che non mobili.



Ah giusto, le protesi dentarie, esatto?


----------



## disincantata (24 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lavare i piatti?
> Montare i mobili Ikea?



Lavare i piatti dipende dall'umore, uso quasi sempre la lavastoviglie, al mare non c'è, ma non mi pesa, montare i mobili, Ikea e non Ikea non ci proverei mai, pazienza zero. Fortunatamente trovo sempre qualcuno, figlia o amici che lo fanno, ma non sono una cliente affezionata, solo una vetrinetta e pochi pensili per mia figlia.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lavare i piatti dipende dall'umore, uso quasi sempre la lavastoviglie, al mare non c'è, ma non mi pesa, montare i mobili, Ikea e non Ikea non ci proverei mai, pazienza zero. Fortunatamente trovo sempre qualcuno, figlia o amici che lo fanno, ma non sono una cliente affezionata, solo una vetrinetta e pochi pensili per mia figlia.



In realtà mi piace molto montare i mobili Ikea, solo che i più grandi hanno bisogno di due persone -oddio, si fa anche da soli ma è pesante- il mio problema sono i buchi nel muro... Joey ha problemi con la lavatrice, io col trapano.. ho sempre paura di beccare un cavo elettrico o di spaccare qualcosa più del dovuto...

Senza contare che le prime due volte sbaglio posizione, sicuro.


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In realtà mi piace molto montare i mobili Ikea, solo che i più grandi hanno bisogno di due persone -oddio, si fa anche da soli ma è pesante- il mio problema sono i buchi nel muro... Joey ha problemi con la lavatrice, io col trapano.. ho sempre paura di beccare un cavo elettrico o di spaccare qualcosa più del dovuto...
> 
> Senza contare che le prime due volte sbaglio posizione, sicuro.


[Brico mode on]

I cavi elettrici e' impossibile beccarli nei muri perche' si piazzano solo in verticale seguendo gl'interruttori ed in orizzontale in basso, seguendo le prese...

[Brico mode off]


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> [Brico mode on]
> 
> I cavi elettrici e' impossibile beccarli nei muri perche' si piazzano solo in verticale seguendo gl'interruttori ed in orizzontale in basso, seguendo le prese...
> 
> [Brico mode off]



Ah, in teoria!, ma hai mai visto *in pratica* un muro senza intonaco? li fanno andare dappertutto quei maledetti...

Ok... se muoio fulminata lascio scritto a Fra che è colpa tua....


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ah, in teoria!, ma hai mai visto *in pratica* un muro senza intonaco? li fanno andare dappertutto quei maledetti...
> 
> Ok... se muoio fulminata lascio scritto a Fra che è colpa tua....


ma va,che lavori hai visto?...

ti ripeto che si va solo in verticale ed in orizzontale solo in basso...al centro i muri sono liberi...

ti confondi con il sotto-pavimento....


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *ma va,che lavori hai visto*?...
> 
> ti ripeto che si va solo in verticale ed in orizzontale solo in basso...al centro i muri sono liberi...



Quella che doveva essere casa mia... vabbè.

ok, ok, ripeto che sei già stato scritto nel mio testamento-accusa. Se non muoio fulminata non hai nulla di cui preoccuparti


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quella che doveva essere casa mia... vabbè.
> 
> ok, ok, ripeto che sei già stato scritto nel mio testamento-accusa. Se non muoio fulminata non hai nulla di cui preoccuparti


e poi non lo e' diventata piu', casa tua?....

fatto bene allora, l'avranno fatta proprio alla cazzo....


----------



## Innominata (24 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stiro, sì. Quello che non faccio è usare la lavatrice perchè ho una sorta di blocco psicologico. Però entro certi limiti lavo pure a mano. Cucino bene da morì, che te lo dico a fare.


La cosiddetta metaballoapoluofobia, conosciuta volgarmente come fobia della lavatrice, riconosce come accreditata una terapia specifica, la terapia del flooding.


----------



## lolapal (24 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stiro, sì. Quello che non faccio è usare la lavatrice perchè ho una sorta di blocco psicologico. Però entro certi limiti lavo pure a mano. Cucino bene da morì, che te lo dico a fare.


JB ti sto rivalutando... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io spero che tu abbia ragione.Io ho ripreso a vivere quando ho trovato la forza di uccidere quella tigre,*la vita non è cavalcare una tigre,correrci insieme,rischiare di essere sopraffatti dal dolore che quella tigre ti procura.Per me la vita,è lo sguardo sereno di chi ti ama onestamente,è il sorriso di una donna,la tua,che non ha nulla da nascondere,*la mia tigre adesso sono le difficoltà della vita,le sofferenze, i lutti,ho bisogno di chi mi aiuta a combattere la vita,non di una tigre che me la distrugge...la vita....!


Che belle parole Oscuro. Fermo restando il mio totale rispetto per chi con quella tigre sta ancora tentando di conviverci... io ti condivido completamente


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che vuoi tu?



Boh, tipo un massaggio rilassante?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Boh, tipo un massaggio rilassante?


Quelli sono brava io a farli! Vado bene uguale?


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> JB ti sto rivalutando... :mrgreen:


mo' gli arriveranno pure le sue cose...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quelli sono brava io a farli! Vado bene uguale?



Okay, grazie, però Joey deve farmi qualcos'altro... Cos'è sta storia che fa tutto a tutte e a me niente? Cosa posso chiedergli?


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Okay, grazie, però Joey deve farmi qualcos'altro... Cos'è sta storia che fa tutto a tutte e a me niente? Cosa posso chiedergli?


Bè se vuoi variare magari chiedigli se è bravo a tenere i bambini... O a imbiancare... A rammendare calzini...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè se vuoi variare magari chiedigli se è bravo a tenere i bambini... O a imbiancare... A rammendare calzini...


Magari gli chiedo di farmi uno dei suoi super hamburgers


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Magari gli chiedo di farmi uno dei suoi super hamburgers


Posso unirmi a voi? Io ti faccio i massaggi..

cmq non sono del tutto convinta che Joey si sia effettivamente proposto di fare "tutto a tutte"


----------



## Tobia (24 Marzo 2014)

aspe, non capisco: state cercando in un modo tutto vostro di rassicurare spider, oppure state solo cazzeggiando alla faccia di spider facendo slalom tra un OT e l'altro?


----------



## Sterminator (24 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> aspe, non capisco: state cercando in un modo tutto vostro di rassicurare spider, oppure state solo cazzeggiando alla faccia di spider facendo slalom tra un OT e l'altro?


la seconda che hai detto...:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (24 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai meglio spider?


si sto meglio.
sto meglio come può stare chiunque,
 non ci vuole molto.
sto meglio, perchè il mio braccio amputato,
 ora mi fa meno male.
sto meglio, perchè in fondo me la sono cercata.
l'amore è una lotta e devi dimostrare,
 devi dare.
è giusto cosi.
sto meglio perchè sono precipitato in mondo,
e mi convinco che non lo avrei mai conosciuto.
ne assaporo la bellezza.
una sua bellezza c'è.

sperimento l'infamia, 
sperimento il perdono...
sperimento la mia capacità.

emozioni relegate solo 
 agli Dei e ai Poeti.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mo' gli arriveranno pure le sue cose...


Quelle le ho sempre.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si sto meglio.
> sto meglio come può stare chiunque,
> non ci vuole molto.
> sto meglio, perchè il mio braccio amputato,
> ...


Sei bello. Un bacio


----------



## Spider (24 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> aspe, non capisco: state cercando in un modo tutto vostro di rassicurare spider, oppure state solo cazzeggiando alla faccia di spider facendo slalom tra un OT e l'altro?


la seconda che hai detto.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la seconda che hai detto.



Scusa.

Mi spiace Spider, non sono e non credo sarò mai in grado di dare una parola di conforto per la tua situazione. Non l'ho passata, non la capisco, non la "sento", non ci riesco.
Spero solo che tu stia bene. Intendo bene in modo globale e stabile. E felice.

Potevo evitare di cazzeggiare, non ci ho proprio pensato.


----------



## Spider (24 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa.
> 
> Mi spiace Spider, non sono e non credo sarò mai in grado di dare una parola di conforto per la tua situazione. Non l'ho passata, non la capisco, non la "sento", non ci riesco.
> Spero solo che tu stia bene. Intendo bene in modo globale e stabile. E felice.
> ...


ma che scherzi.
senza cazzeggio, la vita non esiste.
e sono il primo a dirlo.
io non mi offendo mai.
ne ho fatto una religione.
questo è sicuro.
il mio dolore è il mio, e capisco che nessuno può capire.

come il dolore di Danny, di Disincanta..di Feth, 
di Diletta e anche di stermy è il suo.
siamo qui per uno scopo diverso.

però perchè non potresti dire la tua,
 sulla mia situazione?
provaci.
ovvio se ti interessa, dirla.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma che scherzi.
> senza cazzeggio, la vita non esiste.
> e sono il primo a dirlo.
> io non mi offendo mai.
> ...



Non mi sono mai sentita di dire la mia opinione a persone tradite che lottano per superare il dolore, perchè davvero non lo capisco... per altre cose l'empatia funziona, e bene o male mi riesco a immedesimare...
Per te, come per altri, non ce la faccio.
E non voglio rischiare di sminuire quello che sentite con la mia ignoranza.

E non voglio neppure rischiare di essere fraintesa. Ma ci provo, visto che me l'hai chiesto. A frammenti. Perchè non sono mai riuscita a racimolare un discorso compiuto su questo...

Quando leggo te, come altri, mi assale un senso di... ingiustizia. Di sbagliato.
E'... sbagliato che soffriate così tanto. E' stonato. Non è giusto.
Nel senso... non che esagerate. No, davvero. E il torto non l'avete fatto voi, almeno non quel torto. Ma... lo sento come un dolore che continuate ad infliggervi ancora e ancora, e questo non lo capisco...
Questo è sbagliato come tagliuzzarsi le vene. Anche se ha un suo senso.

Io ho tante cose bacate Spider. Oh, proprio tante. 
Le poche buone, sono per carattere, non per scelta -ergo, sono per caso.
Se una cosa la posso superare... lo faccio. Se non lo posso fare, non lo faccio. E di ripensamenti, pochissimi...
Però no, non sono mai stata tradita come te, posso parlare solo di altri tipi di delusioni e tradimenti di altre persone. Quindi, come vedi, ecco la mia ignoranza.

Non ho dovuto chiedermi ancora e ancora... ma mi ama? ma mi farà ancora del male? ma come faceva a fare quello se mi amava? etc etc.

però io so.. che anche quando amo, non amo 24 ore al giorno, istante per istante. Ci sono momenti in cui NON penso al mio amore. Quando lavoro. Quando gioco con mia figlia. Quando sto chiacchierando con le mie amiche. Suona il telefono... oh è Seth! E sono di nuovo tutta amore... 
Ma... il pensiero vivo, presente, attivo, del mio uomo, non è davvero con me ogni secondo.
Allora... non lo amo? 
O lo amo con ogni battito del cuore, anche quando il cuore batte per conto suo, senza che io ci pensi...

E allora, magari tua moglie ti amava, e la risposta è questa.

Detto da me che sono un pò zoccola, bada.

Non capisco il tornare ancora e ancora sul luogo del delitto. 
Ma è perchè io non sono forte, e le cose che mi fanno male le rifuggo, e quando mi tornano alla mente urlo loro in faccia fino a che non se ne vanno.
E poi le dimentico, un pò alla volta.

Gli spilli al cuore, le lame al cuore, roventi, le ho presente anche io, anche se per altre cose. Ma non le accetto. Mi spiace, sono sicura che è sempre perchè sono debole, ma per i miei gusti ho già sofferto abbastanza, e MI RIFIUTO di soffrire più dello stretto necessario -che già, sempre per i miei gusti, è più che sufficiente.

Quando mi innamoro... metto sempre, sempre in conto che la storia potrebbe ferirmi, in un modo o nell'altro.
E quando ho amato e sofferto, non mi sono mai pentita del dolore provato (il mio ex a parte sia chiaro, quella è un'altra storia...)
Mi sono sentita bruciare dentro. per un pò... ma non so che dirti... quel dolore me lo sono bevuto e coccolato e salutato.. sapevo che sarebbe potuto arrivare... e ne ero... quasi fiera? di riuscire ad accoglierlo, come volevo accogliere il mio uomo... come volevo abbracciare lui, come avevo abbracciato lui, potevo prendere anche quel dolore, che mi veniva da lui, sì, ma da quell'amore...
E quel dolore poi si è accoccolato attorno al cuore, e si è addormentato.

Dio che cosa non mi fa l'ubriachezza da sonno... cazzarola... mi vergognerò domani però...

Non so Spider... tu ami tua moglie... vivete assieme... nella mia ingenuità e ignoranza, questo... mi pare già un motivo più che sufficiente per essere felice... 
Perchè amare la persona con cui vivi ed essere riamato è bello...

E dici che tu senti il suo amore, il suo di lei..

nella mia superficialità, a me pare che una certa parte di dolore venga dall'orgoglio... e l'orgoglio è come certe sostanze.. in piccole dosi ci salvano, in grandi dosi ci avvelenano...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> La cosiddetta metaballoapoluofobia, conosciuta volgarmente come fobia della lavatrice, riconosce come accreditata una terapia specifica, la terapia del flooding.


Aspetta proprio oggi ho letto un articolo su sta roba...
Forse su vanity fair che leggevo perchè c'era un servizio fotografico bellissimo su una attrice che è incinta...

O forse era sul Giornale?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai sentita di dire la mia opinione a persone tradite che lottano per superare il dolore, perchè davvero non lo capisco... per altre cose l'empatia funziona, e bene o male mi riesco a immedesimare...
> Per te, come per altri, non ce la faccio.
> E non voglio rischiare di sminuire quello che sentite con la mia ignoranza.
> 
> ...


Tu una volta mi hai detto.
Basta non piango più e sai perchè?
Perchè ho versato le lacrime che dovevo versare:
Non ne verserò una in più.


----------



## Nausicaa (24 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu una volta mi hai detto.
> Basta non piango più e sai perchè?
> Perchè ho versato le lacrime che dovevo versare:
> Non ne verserò una in più.



Non è che ti confondi con qualcun'altra?... sono stata e sono sempre una convinta assertrice del piantino liberatorio 
Sicuro sicuro che fossi io?
Ohi può essere... solo è strano 

Mmm... mi suona un vago campanello in effetti....

Cmq, viva il piantino liberatorio!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è che ti confondi con qualcun'altra?... sono stata e sono sempre una convinta assertrice del piantino liberatorio
> Sicuro sicuro che fossi io?
> Ohi può essere... solo è strano
> 
> ...


Senti...
Il piantino liberatorio è una cosa.
Il versare lacrime un'altra.


----------



## Spider (24 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non mi sono mai sentita di dire la mia opinione a persone tradite che lottano per superare il dolore, perchè davvero non lo capisco... per altre cose l'empatia funziona, e bene o male mi riesco a immedesimare...
> Per te, come per altri, non ce la faccio.
> E non voglio rischiare di sminuire quello che sentite con la mia ignoranza.
> 
> ...



e tu mia dato una risposta bellissima.
grazie, grazie, grazie.

 mi confronta con lo specchio di me.
 mi rassicura, ma non mi illude.
bella perchè, sminuiscsce  il mio orgoglio,
la mia arroganza,
 la mia paura,
 il mio essere uomo.
amplifica il mio amore.
è vero, mi ama, e lo dimostra continuamente.
è vero la amo.
non saprei stare senza lei...anche se 
lo immagino sempre,
 un amore senza lei.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu una volta mi hai detto.
> Basta non piango più e sai perchè?
> Perchè ho versato le lacrime che dovevo versare:
> Non ne verserò una in più.


Anch'io l'avevo detto.
Eppure sono due giorni che piango, di nuovo


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Anch'io l'avevo detto.
> Eppure sono due giorni che piango, di nuovo



Per i messaggi che ti ho lasciato nella segreteria telefonica?


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non è che ti confondi con qualcun'altra?... sono stata e sono sempre una convinta assertrice del piantino liberatorio
> Sicuro sicuro che fossi io?
> Ohi può essere... solo è strano
> 
> ...


Già.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per i messaggi che ti ho lasciato nella segreteria telefonica?



Oddio mi sono dimenticata di ascoltarli!!! Scusa adesso li ascolto! Ma perché, mi hai detto delle cose cattive?


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si sto meglio.
> sto meglio come può stare chiunque,
> non ci vuole molto.
> sto meglio, perchè il mio braccio amputato,
> ...


Sì... sempre. Anche se non c'è il tradimento... è comunque una lotta con sé stessi. Per cercare il proprio equilibrio, l'equilibrio tra le proprie aspettative, i propri bisogni e i confini dell'altro, che comunque sono sempre inviolabili. Per chi ama con passione e coinvolgimento totali è sempre difficile trovarlo, questo equilibrio.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Oddio mi sono dimenticata di ascoltarli!!! Scusa adesso li ascolto! Ma perché, mi hai detto delle cose cattive?


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Marzo 2014)

Cacchio avevo 9 messaggi non ascoltati!!!


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si sto meglio.
> sto meglio come può stare chiunque,
> non ci vuole molto.
> sto meglio, perchè il mio braccio amputato,
> ...


'nzomma stai na' chiavica...


----------



## Spider (25 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> 'nzomma stai na' chiavica...



meglio di te che non rispondi.
neanche a te stesso.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Aspetta proprio oggi ho letto un articolo su sta roba...
> Forse su vanity fair che leggevo perchè c'era un servizio fotografico bellissimo su una attrice che è incinta...
> 
> O forse era sul Giornale?


Quale questo?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> meglio di te che non rispondi.
> neanche a te stesso.


aripijate che me fai pena...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> La grande forza di cui parlavo servirebbe per assecondare le emozioni negative che, quando tornano, non cessano mai di fare male, e farne quindi il motivo per separarsi.
> Ma a bloccare il sistema c'è il sentimento, o quel qualcosa che ti tiene unito all'altro, e che ti impedisce di andare oltre.
> Forse è questa la vera condanna, imprigionati dallo stesso amore, che non si sa come, è sopravvissuto...


Io credo che non sa giusto autocondannarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè, il manzo alla Wellington ti fa cagare o non ti piace la carne? Comunque multitaskinG è farne più d'una. Io oltre a pulirti e cucinarti (a te) posso anche cantarti un'aria di lirica mentre ti stendo i panni.


Mmh no il manzo lo apprezzo. Io non gradisco essere cucinata (o era una metafora :mrgreen::mrgreen:? ).
Affare fatto! :up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> comunque se ti piace stirare ti potrei prenotare pure io :carneval:


Ah bella, mettiti in coda! :incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si sto meglio.
> sto meglio come può stare chiunque,
> non ci vuole molto.
> sto meglio, perchè il mio braccio amputato,
> ...


Bello.
Basta che tu non stia lottando con te stesso (hai presente Fight club?)


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ah bella, mettiti in coda! :incazzato:


:rotfl::rotfl:ammazza ma che li avete blindati sti uomini del forum :carneval:!!!giorno bruni  dovrò tenermi un taccuino con gli appunti ... Anzi userò  mappe concettuali :rotfl:


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:ammazza ma che li avete blindati sti uomini del forum :carneval:!!!giorno bruni  dovrò tenermi un taccuino con gli appunti ... Anzi userò  mappe concettuali :rotfl:


Solo se sanno farci ridere e se cucinano e stirano meglio di noi. Per il resto siamo autonome.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che non sa giusto autocondannarsi.


E neanche credo sia giusto piuttosto passare la vita a condannare gli altri, 
tutti gli altri che la pensano diversamente, 

o che si comportano diversamente

ad essere persone con problemi.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*No*



Sterminator ha detto:


> aripijate che me fai pena...


No,a me spider non fa pena.Fa rabbia.Fa rabbia perchè non è uno stupido,sa benissimo di non esserlo,ed è per questo che mi sono convinto di altro.Spider ci non ha detto tutto,e ci sono alcune cose di lui che noi non sappiamo.Mi sembra evidente che spider abbia una certa profondità di pensiero,una capacità di introspezione non comune a tutti,non ci saremo simpatici,ma quello è un altro conto...!Ecco spider, di tutta la tua storia ci sono cose che mi sfuggono....


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,a me spider non fa pena.Fa rabbia.Fa rabbia perchè non è uno stupido,sa benissimo di non esserlo,ed è per questo che mi sono convinto di altro.Spider ci non ha detto tutto,e ci sono alcune cose di lui che noi non sappiamo.Mi sembra evidente che spider abbia una certa profondità di pensiero,una capacità di introspezione non comune a tutti,non ci saremo simpatici,ma quello è un altro conto...!Ecco spider,* di tutta la tua storia ci sono cose che mi sfuggono*....


forse che nonostante tutto ama sua moglie, e quindi un po' se la racconta?
che altro?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:ammazza ma che li avete blindati sti uomini del forum :carneval:!!!giorno bruni  dovrò tenermi un taccuino con gli appunti ... Anzi userò  mappe concettuali :rotfl:


Se ne trova uno multitasking che vuol cucinare, fare le pulizie e cucinare e mi fa ridere e lo cedo così?! :carneval:
Non sono mica disagiata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> forse che nonostante tutto ama sua moglie, e quindi un po' se la racconta?
> che altro?


Free noi ci facciamo un' opinione in base a quello che lui scrive.Al di là di questo c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge....insomma uno con la sua profondità di pensiero per quanto bravo a raccontarsela,poi finisce che capisce quanto se la racconta....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,a me spider non fa pena.Fa rabbia.Fa rabbia perchè non è uno stupido,sa benissimo di non esserlo,ed è per questo che mi sono convinto di altro.Spider ci non ha detto tutto,e ci sono alcune cose di lui che noi non sappiamo.*Mi sembra evidente che spider abbia una certa profondità di pensiero*,una capacità di introspezione non comune a tutti,non ci saremo simpatici,ma quello è un altro conto...!Ecco spider, di tutta la tua storia ci sono cose che mi sfuggono....


Anche tu.
Nessuno dice tutto.
L'inquietudine che manifesta dimostra che ha cose che non ha ancora digerito e probabilmente non attengono al tradimento fisico in sé.
E' più comprensibile di quando insiste che tutto è superato.


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free noi ci facciamo un' opinione in base a quello che lui scrive.Al di là di questo c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge....insomma uno con la sua profondità di pensiero per quanto bravo a raccontarsela,poi finisce che capisce quanto se la racconta....


ma è un modo per tenere in piedi il suo matrimonio
diciamo la strada più "facile"
poi non so, non è che io sia molto machiavellica, anzi:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Bruentta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche tu.
> Nessuno dice tutto.
> L'inquietudine che manifesta dimostra che ha cose che non ha ancora digerito e probabilmente non attengono al tradimento fisico in sé.
> E' più comprensibile di quando insiste che tutto è superato.


Esatto,sbaglierò ma c'è altro,magari cose sue,attinenti alla sua sfera personale.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma è un modo per tenere in piedi il suo matrimonio
> diciamo la strada più "facile"
> poi non so, non è che io sia molto machiavellica, anzi:singleeye:


Si,uno normale farebbe come spider,un uomo basico farebbe come lui.Spider non è un uomo basico.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,a me spider non fa pena.Fa rabbia.Fa rabbia perchè non è uno stupido,sa benissimo di non esserlo,ed è per questo che mi sono convinto di altro.Spider ci non ha detto tutto,e ci sono alcune cose di lui che noi non sappiamo.Mi sembra evidente che spider abbia una certa profondità di pensiero,una capacità di introspezione non comune a tutti,non ci saremo simpatici,ma quello è un altro conto...!Ecco spider, di tutta la tua storia ci sono cose che mi sfuggono....


ma quale capacita' d'introspezione?....

il 99% della sua "capacita' d'introspezione" so' sovrastrutture inutili ma funzionali solo al suo stare "bene"...

ce credo, s'inventa puttanate cosmiche pe' non sklera'...:rotfl:

la puttanata, tipo che la moglie l'ha amato troppo e pero' s'e' fatta ingroppa' pe' n'anno bono, che te pare?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Free noi ci facciamo un' opinione in base a quello che lui scrive.Al di là di questo c'è qualcosa che mi sfugge....insomma uno con la sua profondità di pensiero per quanto bravo a raccontarsela,poi finisce che capisce quanto se la racconta....


ma infatti perche' mo' e' in crisi nera secondo te?...

perche' l'effetto anestetico delle puttanate che s'e' raccontato fino a mo' e' svanito e sta facendo di nuovo i conti con la realta'....

pero' mo' ha finito le cartucce per illudersi....mica puo' di nuovo richiedere per es. alla mugliera com'era er cazzo di quelo e come scopavano...:rotfl:...mica po' rimanna' n'artra lettera der cazzo a quelo...:rotfl:

co' la ripresa quotidianita', la merda e' ritornata a galla e puzza pure parecchio... 

me pare talmente chiaro ed evidente che lo vedono pure i cecati...


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quale capacita' d'introspezione?....
> 
> il 99% della sua "capacita' d'introspezione" so' sovrastrutture inutili ma funzionali solo al suo stare "bene"...
> 
> ...


La verità?una cazzata talmente grande da essere troppo incredibile,che te devo dire?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La verità?una cazzata talmente grande da essere troppo incredibile,che te devo dire?


embe'...alla faccia della sua capacita' d'introspezione che gli riconoscevi...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> embe'...alla faccia della sua capacita' d'introspezione che gli riconoscevi...:rotfl:


Spider è diverso,non è un coglione allo stato brado,non è superficiale....


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

sai cosa mi domando spider?
chi te lo faccia fare di metterti a nudo in questo modo .ma te lo dico per come sono fatta io , fermo restando che è alle persone come te che si deve la parte migliore del forum.


----------



## Sole (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai cosa mi domando spider?
> chi te lo faccia fare di metterti a nudo in questo modo .ma te lo dico per come sono fatta io , fermo restando che è alle persone come te che si deve la parte migliore del forum.


Un forum come questo, per i temi che tratta, per molti ha un senso nella misura in cui si riesce a raccontare sé stessi senza tanti filtri.

Penso a Diletta, a Danny... a tanti altri e anche un po' a me stessa.

In un mondo ideale non dovrebbe essere pericoloso mettersi a nudo, anzi. I racconti, gli sfoghi che si leggono qui dovrebbero essere considerati preziosi e raccolti con un minimo di sensibilità.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ne trova uno multitasking che vuol cucinare, fare le pulizie e cucinare e mi fa ridere e lo cedo così?! :carneval:
> Non sono mica disagiata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ok tu provalo poi casomai me lo passi:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Un forum come questo, per i temi che tratta, per molti ha un senso nella misura in cui si riesce a raccontare sé stessi senza tanti filtri.
> 
> Penso a Diletta, a Danny... a tanti altri e anche un po' a me stessa.
> 
> In un mondo ideale non dovrebbe essere pericoloso mettersi a nudo, anzi. I racconti, gli sfoghi che si leggono qui dovrebbero essere considerati preziosi e raccolti con un minimo di sensibilità.


che è un po' quello che ho detto nella seconda parte


----------



## Sole (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che è un po' quello che ho detto nella seconda parte


Sì sì. Constatavo solo che è triste dover esortare chi si apre a darsi un limite per la superficialità o la malignità di alcuni.


----------



## feather (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai cosa mi domando spider?
> chi te lo faccia fare di metterti a nudo in questo modo .ma te lo dico per come sono fatta io , fermo restando che è alle persone come te che si deve la parte migliore del forum.


E cosa dovrebbe temere nel mettersi a nudo? Cosa rischia?

Non penso che un commento tanto maligno quanto stupido possa davvero ferirlo.


----------



## Sole (25 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E cosa dovrebbe temere nel mettersi a nudo? Cosa rischia?


Penso che Minerva riflettesse sul tono di certe risposte date a Spider e, comprensibilmente, si domandasse chi glielo faccia fare di esporre così i propri sentimenti più profondi per poi dover leggere certi commenti poco piacevoli.

Io capisco la sua osservazione, sinceramente.

Ma probabilmente Spider non è così fragile. E se decide di darsi, conoscendo ormai bene l'utenza, è perché probabilmente è in grado di reggere gli urti.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Penso che Minerva riflettesse sul tono di certe risposte date a Spider e, comprensibilmente, si domandasse chi glielo faccia fare di esporre così i propri sentimenti più profondi per poi dover leggere certi commenti poco piacevoli.
> 
> Io capisco la sua osservazione, sinceramente.
> 
> Ma probabilmente Spider non è così fragile. E se decide di darsi, conoscendo ormai bene l'utenza, è perché probabilmente è in grado di reggere gli urti.


non ho dubbi che regga gli urti , quel che a me perplime sinceramente è "l'inquinamento " di una storia.
la mia non la vorrei vedere alla mercé di certe banalizzazioni


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Fermo restando che in quanto a emboli che partono Spider non è secondo a nessuno o me lo ricordo solo io l'accostamento della parola Morte alla parola Figlia, mentre disquisiva amabilmente con diversi utenti.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fermo restando che in quanto a emboli che partono Spider non è secondo a nessuno o me lo ricordo solo io l'accostamento della parola Morte alla parola Figlia, mentre disquisiva amabilmente con diversi utenti.


e vabbe.....non capisco perche uno spider urta mentre un eretteo no.....
spider non ha usato quelle parole con me. proprio quelle che scrivi tu. eretteo si. le stesse....per cui...


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*SI*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Fermo restando che in quanto a emboli che partono Spider non è secondo a nessuno o me lo ricordo solo io l'accostamento della parola Morte alla parola Figlia, mentre disquisiva amabilmente con diversi utenti.


E ci hai ragione....però sa scrivere anche cose interessanti.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fermo restando che in quanto a emboli che partono Spider non è secondo a nessuno o me lo ricordo solo io l'accostamento della parola Morte alla parola Figlia, mentre disquisiva amabilmente con diversi utenti.


hai ragione


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fermo restando che in quanto a emboli che partono Spider non è secondo a nessuno o me lo ricordo solo io l'accostamento della parola Morte alla parola Figlia, mentre disquisiva amabilmente con diversi utenti.


Spider è stato maligno anche con me in diverse occasioni, ma onestamente credo che neanche se lo ricorderebbe, se glielo dicessi.
Quello che però mi è sempre dispiaciuto è che lui qui... non ha trovato un uomo che si identificasse con il suo percorso.
Ed è una cosa importante, in un momento in cui sei allo sbando e non sai se le decisioni che hai preso siano quelle giuste, confrontarsi con chi non solo ha un'esperienza simile alla tua, ma anche un sentire simile.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spider è stato maligno anche con me in diverse occasioni, ma onestamente credo che neanche se lo ricorderebbe, se glielo dicessi.
> Quello che però mi è sempre dispiaciuto è che lui qui... *non ha trovato un uomo che si identificasse con il suo percorso.*
> Ed è una cosa importante, in un momento in cui sei allo sbando e non sai se le decisioni che hai preso siano quelle giuste, confrontarsi con chi non solo ha un'esperienza simile alla tua, ma anche un sentire simile.


forse un po' ultimo


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ci hai ragione....però sa scrivere anche cose interessanti.


Ma infatti. Lo Spider di questo thread, tanto per capirci, è un Utente con la U maiuscola. 

Miss, Spider urta proprio perché a dire quelle cose non è un cretino qualsiasi, ma proprio una persona a cui gli si riconosce parecchio.

Eretto invece era solo un gran cazzone che come hai potuto vedere è sparito da solo.

Di sicuro ognuno ha la sua sensibilità, e indubbiamente Eretteo ti attaccò su punti molto scoperti.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Spider è stato maligno anche con me in diverse occasioni, ma onestamente credo che neanche se lo ricorderebbe, se glielo dicessi.
> Quello che però mi è sempre dispiaciuto è che lui qui... non ha trovato un uomo che si identificasse con il suo percorso.
> Ed è una cosa importante, in un momento in cui sei allo sbando e non sai se le decisioni che hai preso siano quelle giuste, confrontarsi con chi non solo ha un'esperienza simile alla tua, ma anche un sentire simile.


No Sbri. Su questo non sono d'accordo. Durante il suo momento di embolo massimo, io me lo chiedevo spesso, e mi dicevo: Ma che gli è successo a questo ? Non me lo ricordavo così.  E mi sono andato a leggiucchiare tutti i suoi thread da quando s'iscrisse. Da questo punto di vista Spider non si può lamentare proprio di niente.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Lo Spider di questo thread, tanto per capirci, è un Utente con la U maiuscola.
> 
> Miss, Spider urta proprio perché a dire quelle cose non è un cretino qualsiasi, ma proprio una persona a cui gli si riconosce parecchio.
> 
> ...


Ma guarda io non condivido il percorso di spider ma sono pronto a riconoscere determinati valori.Eretteo è solo un imbecille.


----------



## Sole (25 Marzo 2014)

Le cattiverie che si dicono quando parte l'embolo, con tutto il disprezzo che si può provare in quel momento, sono ben diverse dalle espressioni di cattiveria gratuita e divertita che sfoggiano alcuni utenti.

Per quanto Spider abbia esagerato a volte, da quello che ha scritto in anni di forum si capisce la sua sostanza.

Personalmente, se la sostanza di un utente mi piace, sono portata a 'sorvolare' su certi errori perché capisco che ciascuno di noi ha il suo modo personale (magari sbagliato) di reagire alla rabbia.
Non capisco la stronzaggine fine a se stessa invece.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Le cattiverie e le bastardate sono trasversali. Possono fare male quelle dette dai cazzoni (Vedi Eretteo con Miss). Possono far male quelle dette da Spider quando esagera col vino. Possono far male quelle di (ALCUNI) utenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No Sbri. Su questo non sono d'accordo. Durante il suo momento di embolo massimo, io me lo chiedevo spesso, e mi dicevo: Ma che gli è successo a questo ? Non me lo ricordavo così. E mi sono andato a leggiucchiare tutti i suoi thread da quando s'iscrisse. Da questo punto di vista Spider non si può lamentare proprio di niente.


mi sa che non ci siamo capiti. Non volevo dire che gli uomini del forum gli hanno dato contro, ma che lui non ha trovato un suo simile, un utente maschio nell quale riconoscersi. Non riesco a spiegarlo meglio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Marzo 2014)

Spider é bello

A me dispiace quando gli danno del cornuto


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse un po' ultimo


però sono molto diversi. Spider è più... avvitato su se stesso, anche se hanno in comune molte cose di base.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sa che non ci siamo capiti. Non volevo dire che gli uomini del forum gli hanno dato contro, ma che lui non ha trovato un suo simile, un utente maschio nell quale riconoscersi. Non riesco a spiegarlo meglio


Si ho capito adesso. 
Nicola ? Danny ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ho capito adesso.
> Nicola ? Danny ?


eh non so. Danny è molto più pragmatico... Nicola non saprei.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Lo Spider di questo thread, tanto per capirci, è un Utente con la U maiuscola.
> 
> Miss, Spider urta proprio perché a dire quelle cose non è un cretino qualsiasi, ma proprio una persona a cui gli si riconosce parecchio.
> 
> ...


Non importa mi spiace tanto ma ste cose mi fanno innervosire.  Si banna un Alex per una battuta su Simoncelli.  Si affossa spider per una cattiveria ma eretteo non si tocca solo perche trolla. E se ti ricordi bene quando mi disse i tuoo figli morti ti stanno maledicendo l amichetto lothr mi disse qualcosa tipo cosa vuoi che sia miss....
A be...invexe Simoncelli si solo perche si segue il motogp o quello che è. ..
Ma dai...lascio perdere che è meglio


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non importa mi spiace tanto ma ste cose mi fanno innervosire.  Si banna un Alex per una battuta su Simoncelli.  Si affossa spider per una cattiveria ma eretteo non si tocca solo perche trolla. E se ti ricordi bene quando mi disse i tuoo figli morti ti stanno maledicendo l amichetto lothr mi disse qualcosa tipo cosa vuoi che sia miss....
> A be...invexe Simoncelli si solo perche si segue il motogp o quello che è. ..
> Ma dai...lascio perdere che è meglio


Miss. Ma Eretteo ha ricevuto rossi a chili. Cosi come li ha ricevuti Alex. Così come li ha ricevuti Spider.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non importa mi spiace tanto ma ste cose mi fanno innervosire. Si banna un Alex per una battuta su Simoncelli. Si affossa spider per una cattiveria ma eretteo non si tocca solo perche trolla. E se ti ricordi bene quando mi disse i tuoo figli morti ti stanno maledicendo l amichetto lothr mi disse qualcosa tipo cosa vuoi che sia miss....
> A be...invexe Simoncelli si solo perche si segue il motogp o quello che è. ..
> Ma dai...lascio perdere che è meglio


ma non è vero, su. Siamo intervenuti in tanti.
Non siamo riusciti a bannarlo, questo è vero, e io non ho mai capito come sia stato possibile.
Però siamo intervenuti, dài.
Anche chi ti ha detto cosa vuoi che sia, mica voleva offenderti, voleva dirti di non dare peso alla cosa per il tuo bene.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

sicuramente





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *però sono molto diversi.* Spider è più... avvitato su se stesso, anche se hanno in comune molte cose di base.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è vero, su. Siamo intervenuti in tanti.
> *Non siamo riusciti a bannarlo, questo è vero, e io non ho mai capito come sia stato possibile.*
> Però siamo intervenuti, dài.
> Anche chi ti ha detto cosa vuoi che sia, mica voleva offenderti, voleva dirti di non dare peso alla cosa per il tuo bene.


Semplice. Aveva un punteggio di reputazione alto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Marzo 2014)

Io ho premuto il rosso al primo post e il thread é scomparso. Probabilmente non sono stata l'unica. Comunque ho trovato le cose dette a Miss a dir poco agghiaccianti. Per mia fortuna non ho mai perso bimbi quando ero incinta, ma è capitato a mia sorella, alla mia ex cognata (4 volte) e so che è un'esperienza terribile per qualsiasi donna


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non importa mi spiace tanto ma ste cose mi fanno innervosire.  Si banna un Alex per una battuta su Simoncelli.  Si affossa spider per una cattiveria ma eretteo non si tocca solo perche trolla. E se ti ricordi bene quando mi disse i tuoo figli morti ti stanno maledicendo l amichetto lothr mi disse qualcosa tipo cosa vuoi che sia miss....
> A be...invexe Simoncelli si solo perche si segue il motogp o quello che è. ..
> Ma dai...lascio perdere che è meglio


Calma, quello bannato per il discorso frainteso sulla morte /spettacolo di Simoncelli fui io...

Alex invece per es. una volta e' stato bannato perche' parlava d'anna' a spacca' la capoccia a MK...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Semplice. Aveva un punteggio di reputazione alto.


pensa te


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è vero, su. Siamo intervenuti in tanti.
> Non siamo riusciti a bannarlo, questo è vero, e io non ho mai capito come sia stato possibile.
> Però siamo intervenuti, dài.
> Anche chi ti ha detto cosa vuoi che sia, mica voleva offenderti, voleva dirti di non dare peso alla cosa per il tuo bene.


Non ho detto che nn siete intervenuti. Ho detto una cosa diversa. Chi mi ha detto cosa vuoi che sia non toglie o aggiunge nulla ad un alex che fa una battuta su simoncelli. Peggio pure anzi....ma vabbe....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Semplice. Aveva un punteggio di reputazione alto.


Esattamente questo non ho capito come fosse possibile:mrgreen:
Ma non sto chiedendo nulla, eh? Sto solo esprimendo la mia perplitudine:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Calma, quello bannato per il discorso frainteso sulla morte /spettacolo di Simoncelli fui io...
> 
> Alex invece per es. una volta e' stato bannato perche' parlava d'anna' a spacca' la capoccia a MK...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pardon. Mi sono confusa


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

e che si accomunino con cazzate e il rosso anonimo valga uguale mi fa un po' schifo.a certe cose si risponde condannandole con il proprio nome 





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io ho premuto il rosso al primo post e il thread é scomparso. Probabilmente non sono stata l'unica. *Comunque ho trovato le cose dette a Miss a dir poco agghiaccianti*. Per mia fortuna non ho mai perso bimbi quando ero incinta, ma è capitato a mia sorella, alla mia ex cognata (4 volte) e so che è un'esperienza terribile per qualsiasi donna


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e che si accomunino con cazzate e il rosso anonimo valga uguale mi fa un po' schifo.a certe cose si risponde condannandole con il proprio nome



Quindi proponi i rossi firmati?

Ci sto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che nn siete intervenuti. Ho detto una cosa diversa. Chi mi ha detto cosa vuoi che sia non toglie o aggiunge nulla ad un *alex* che fa una battuta su simoncelli. Peggio pure anzi....ma vabbe....


Fu Stermy. Che comunque stava commentendo tutto il circo mediatico e non voleva assolutamente mancare di rispetto a quel povero ragazzo. Almeno, io me la ricordo così.


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le cattiverie e le bastardate sono trasversali. Possono fare male quelle dette dai cazzoni (Vedi Eretteo con Miss). Possono far male quelle dette da *Spider quando esagera col vino*. Possono far male quelle di (ALCUNI) utenti.


 come fai a dirlo?


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

cosa inaccettabile .però tu che ridi e te ne compiaci sei uguale con l'aggravante che non sei incazzato





Sterminator ha detto:


> Calma, quello bannato per il discorso frainteso sulla morte /spettacolo di Simoncelli fui io...
> 
> Alex invece per es. una volta e' stato bannato perche' parlava d'anna' a spacca' la capoccia a MK...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Il mio post sparirà dopo 3 rossi. Uno non basta....ne mancano due....su forza. ..


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fu Stermy. Che comunque stava commentendo tutto il circo mediatico e non voleva assolutamente mancare di rispetto a quel povero ragazzo. Almeno, io me la ricordo così.


Brava, ricordi bene...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Esattamente questo non ho capito come fosse possibile:mrgreen:
> Ma non sto chiedendo nulla, eh? Sto solo esprimendo la mia perplitudine:mrgreen:


Prima che gli partisse l'embolo era un plebiscito di verdi.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fu Stermy. Che comunque stava commentendo tutto il circo mediatico e non voleva assolutamente mancare di rispetto a quel povero ragazzo. Almeno, io me la ricordo così.


questa è la verità


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Pardon. Mi sono confusa


vabbe' te perdono perche' sei giovine....:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prima che gli partisse l'embolo era un plebiscito di verdi.


già, pure quando scriveva cose aberranti sulle donne duettando con rabarbaro


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> come fai a dirlo?


Supposizioni. Per me certi up and down hanno solo una spiegazione. E poi una volta lo ha detto pure lui quando ha parlato di un bicchiere di troppo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Il mio post sparirà dopo 3 rossi. Uno non basta....ne mancano due....su forza. ..


Quale?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Supposizioni. Per me certi up and down hanno solo una spiegazione. E poi una volta lo ha detto pure lui quando ha parlato di un bicchiere di troppo.


L'ha detto anche ieri


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa inaccettabile .però tu che ridi e te ne compiaci sei uguale con l'aggravante che non sei incazzato


ma io ammetto che qua me ce diverto perche' ce stanno acune teste de cazzo cosmiche...che ce posso fa'?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e perche' non fu inaccettabile anche quando er tossico cojone disse a Mari', piscero' sulla tua tomba?...

eppure sta ancora qua e le deficienti se lo tengono pure in mezzo alle cosce a sta merda totale....

poi se lamentano der trattamento sti' sciroccati.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> già, pure quando scriveva cose aberranti sulle donne duettando con rabarbaro


A me ha sempre inquietato e l'ho sempre trovato offensivo, senza mai un minimo di empatia nei confronti di nessuno.


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> L'ha detto anche ieri



Infatti.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io ammetto che qua me ce diverto perche' ce stanno acune teste de cazzo cosmiche...che ce posso fa'?...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


che divertimento triste


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> già, pure quando scriveva cose aberranti sulle donne duettando con rabarbaro


non capisco perchè continuiate a parlarne al passato però:singleeye: visto che è bello arzillo ed era qui 4 giorni fa


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Un forum come questo, per i temi che tratta, per molti ha un senso nella misura in cui si riesce a raccontare sé stessi senza tanti filtri.
> 
> Penso a Diletta, a Danny... a tanti altri e anche un po' a me stessa.
> 
> In un mondo ideale non dovrebbe essere pericoloso mettersi a nudo, anzi. I racconti, gli sfoghi che si leggono qui dovrebbero essere considerati preziosi e raccolti con un minimo di sensibilità.


I racconti e gli sfoghi sarebbero anche raccolti con sensibilita'...

scompare, la sensibilita', quanno ce venite a racconta' stronzate cosmiche e ce volete cojona' pensando de trova' tutti rimbambiti come voi......:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

non l'ho mica letto.è tanto che non lo incontro   





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non capisco perchè continuiate a parlarne al passato però:singleeye: visto che è bello arzillo ed era qui 4 giorni fa


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che divertimento triste


vabbe' ammetto i miei limiti,mica no.....cuntent'?....:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

però mi ha colpito che per lungo tempo lui scrivesse cose orrende (non attacchi ma concetti in genere) e c'era chi lo approvava


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però mi ha colpito che per lungo tempo lui scrivesse cose orrende (non attacchi ma concetti in genere) e c'era chi lo approvava


ma guarda che qualche utente uomo si è sentito anche aiutato da lui, proprio per la sua truculenza


----------



## Sole (25 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io ammetto che qua me ce diverto perche' ce stanno acune teste de cazzo cosmiche...che ce posso fa'?...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


E ti pareva.

Ma cos'hai, un'ossessione? Cambia disco :unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma guarda che qualche utente uomo si è sentito anche aiutato da lui, proprio per la sua truculenza


mezzo uomo magari...te riferisci alla mezza sega che sona l'organetto?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> E ti pareva.
> 
> Ma cos'hai, un'ossessione? Cambia disco :unhappy:


ma che ossessione? manco fossimo parenti...:mrgreen:

e' che me ricordo il vecchio detto: Dimmi con chi vai e ti diro' chi sei!...

percio' chi se po' accompagna' ad una merda simile?...

indovina?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mezzo uomo magari...te riferisci alla mezza sega che sona l'organetto?...:mrgreen:


ma no, a qualche utente di cui non ricordo il nick, che è capitato qui con le corna e lui gli dipingeva i suoi quadretti per lo più misogini al massimo grado...


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però mi ha colpito che per lungo tempo lui scrivesse cose orrende (non attacchi ma concetti in genere) e c'era chi lo approvava



E' un pò come il comportamento degli ultrà negli stadi e soprattutto fuori, in tantissimi disapproviamo però riescono ad attirare l'attenzione e gli onori della cronaca e per i loro simili sono Miti. Quindi li approvano e se possibile li imitano.

Quando qualcuno insulta ripetutamente ed offende per il tempo necessario lo congelo!

Appena si riprende e inizia a ragionare valuto, leggendo i vari quote di riporto.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2014)

Credo ma probabilmente sbaglierò. Spider a differenza mia ha cercato di capire l'animo dell'amante di sua moglie, ed è strano questo, per me, perchè chi è sicuro di un amore credo si comporti diversamente. Anche io inizialmente volevo scrivere una lettera e personalmente leggerla all'amante, poi ho dato libero sfogo all'atavismo che ho dentro liberandolo completamente e pestando a più non posso i piedi a chi ha invaso degli spazi che erano della coppia. 

suppongo però che spider ( se mi permette) ha usato troppo la razionalità dando dei giusti risvolti a delle realtà che si vivono che si vogliono vivere, perchè sua moglie come la mia, come gli amanti loro, lo hanno voluto. ognuno per un qualsiasi motivo simile o diverso dagli altri. però sempre a parere mio non puoi razionalizzare e magari identificarti in loro comprendendo che tutti possiamo sbagliare, si ha anche bisogno di uscire fuori dalle righe, di sbagliare sapendo di sbagliare. Uno sfogo cioè, un ribellarsi alla mente che ti dice lo hanno voluto però ha riscelto te, usando dei mezzi impropri, anche se questo significa usare della violenza fisica. A volte anche se non è giusto serve a liberarsi, a tracciare a viva forza un cerchio dove chi entra di nascosto becca legnate e non solo comprensione, quella, la comprensione di ciò che è successo la travagli dopo con i giusti tempi. 

Si forse qualcosa ci unisce a me e spider, la sicurezza di essere amati. 


In effetti leggendo spider, noto che troppo spesso usa dei termini forti, e li usa in qualsiasi contesto, con traditi e traditori, come se lui stesso come facevo una volta io si isolasse dalle altre storie. Questo credo per quella sicurezza che ha dell'amore di sua moglie.


----------



## Sterminator (25 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma no, a qualche utente di cui non ricordo il nick, che è capitato qui con le corna e lui gli dipingeva i suoi quadretti per lo più misogini al massimo grado...


beh io me ricordo la mezza sega che citavo, anna' proprio a braccetto co' la mezza sega sulla carrozzina...

pero' come totale faceva sempre na' mezza sega...com'estufatt'?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (25 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che ossessione? manco fossimo parenti...:mrgreen:
> 
> e' che me ricordo il vecchio detto: *Dimmi con chi vai e ti diro' chi sei!...
> *
> ...


Deficiente, zoccola, troia, merda. Ora che le hai dette tutte puoi anche cambiare disco, tanto con me non attacca


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E' un pò come il comportamento degli ultrà negli stadi e soprattutto fuori, in tantissimi disapproviamo però riescono ad attirare l'attenzione e gli onori della cronaca e per i loro simili sono Miti. Quindi li approvano e se possibile li imitano.
> 
> Quando qualcuno insulta ripetutamente ed offende per il tempo necessario lo congelo!
> 
> Appena si riprende e inizia a ragionare valuto, leggendo i vari quote di riporto.


secondo me molti non se ne sono nemmeno accorti di quanto fosse truce perchè usava un linguaggio che appariva colto .molti non lo hanno neppuire mai letto se non quando ha iniziato a dare di matto


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo ma probabilmente sbaglierò. Spider a differenza mia ha cercato di capire l'animo dell'amante di sua moglie, ed è strano questo, per me, perchè chi è sicuro di un amore credo si comporti diversamente. Anche io inizialmente volevo scrivere una lettera e personalmente leggerla all'amante, poi ho dato libero sfogo all'atavismo che ho dentro liberandolo completamente e pestando a più non posso i piedi a chi ha invaso degli spazi che erano della coppia.
> 
> suppongo però che spider ( se mi permette) ha usato troppo la razionalità dando dei giusti risvolti a delle realtà che si vivono che si vogliono vivere, perchè sua moglie come la mia, come gli amanti loro, lo hanno voluto. ognuno per un qualsiasi motivo simile o diverso dagli altri. però sempre a parere mio non puoi razionalizzare e magari identificarti in loro comprendendo che tutti possiamo sbagliare, si ha anche bisogno di uscire fuori dalle righe, di sbagliare sapendo di sbagliare. Uno sfogo cioè, un ribellarsi alla mente che ti dice lo hanno voluto però ha riscelto te, usando dei mezzi impropri, anche se questo significa usare della violenza fisica. A volte anche se non è giusto serve a liberarsi, a tracciare a viva forza un cerchio dove chi entra di nascosto becca legnate e non solo comprensione, quella, la comprensione di ciò che è successo la travagli dopo con i giusti tempi.
> 
> ...


Quello che intendevo io infatti è che tu hai abbandonato una parte di te per strada e ti sei aperto, in parte, a quello che non pensavi mai potesse fare un giorno parte di te.
Lui invece si è ostinato nel voler essere uguale al se stesso di prima.
Ma questo, secondo me, non è possibile.



Gli emboli però ce li hai pure tu, mica no


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Quello che intendevo io infatti è che tu hai abbandonato una parte di te per strada e ti sei aperto, in parte, a quello che non pensavi mai potesse fare un giorno parte di te.
> Lui invece si è ostinato nel voler essere uguale al se stesso di prima.
> Ma questo, secondo me, non è possibile.
> 
> ...



Esatto.


I miei emboli? Prendi un qualsiasi 3D a scelta tua dove io ho scritto, dopo mi telefoni e ne parliamo telefonicamente, ti accorgeresti che i miei emboli hanno diverse motivazioni, una molto importante è quella di non sapermi esprimere, le altre le capiresti a viva voce e stavolta senza fraintendimenti. Però capisco che siamo in forum e il viva voce nun c'è. Quindi raccolgo quello che semino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me molti non se ne sono nemmeno accorti di quanto fosse truce perchè usava un linguaggio che appariva colto .molti non lo hanno neppuire mai letto se non quando ha iniziato a dare di matto


ma fino a che duellava con Rabby, io ogni tanto leggiucchiavo ma era una roba 'loro'.
Ogni tanto capitava a me, Free, Fiammetta e non so chi altri di interagire e oltre le solite prese di posizione di cui non entro nel merito è stato sempre spiacevolmente offensivo ma nei limiti del tollerabile.


MENTRE RABBYinlove NON E' MAI STATO OFFENSIVO.:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

certo, a te non ha mai detto vecchia gratuitamente. ma a parte questo qualche altra cosina sulle donne pure lui.
 naturalmente non li accomuno.


Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma fino a che duellava con Rabby, io ogni tanto leggiucchiavo ma era una roba 'loro'.
> Ogni tanto capitava a me, Free, Fiammetta e non so chi altri di interagire e oltre le solite prese di posizione di cui non entro nel merito è stato sempre spiacevolmente offensivo ma nei limiti del tollerabile.
> 
> 
> MENTRE RABBYinlove NON E' MAI STATO OFFENSIVO.:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esatto.
> 
> 
> I miei emboli? Prendi un qualsiasi 3D a scelta tua dove io ho scritto, dopo mi telefoni e ne parliamo telefonicamente, ti accorgeresti che i miei emboli hanno diverse motivazioni, una molto importante è quella di non sapermi esprimere, le altre le capiresti a viva voce e stavolta senza fraintendimenti. Però capisco che siamo in forum e il viva voce nun c'è. Quindi raccolgo quello che semino.


Invece ho piacere di parlarne qui
Perchè vedi, io capisco perfettamente il processo che ti ha portato a fare certe scelte.
E capisco perfettamente quanto certe scelte ti sono costate.
Ti ho parlato di mutilazione, ti ricordi?
Quindi capisco perfettamente che tu ti incazzi a mina quando queste cose che ti hanno causato tanta sofferenza vengono confuse con: ha preso la palla al balzo e ha fatto altrettanto in più ipocritamente si tiene l'immagine del maritino perfetto che ha pure perdonato.
Però ti dico onestamente che, se non avessi avuto certe esperienze, avrei forse pensato così anche io.
Perchè bisogna passarci per capire quanto costa barattare sè stessi anche se per qualcosa che per noi vale di più.
Non le nostre abitudini, non i nostri desideri, ma l'essenza di noi stessi.
Non è facile da capire, rassegnati.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Invece ho piacere di parlarne qui
> Perchè vedi, io capisco perfettamente il processo che ti ha portato a fare certe scelte.
> E capisco perfettamente quanto certe scelte ti sono costate.
> Ti ho parlato di mutilazione, ti ricordi?
> ...



Eh ma mi conosci/ete, quindi si, il piacere è anche mio con emboli a carico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fermo restando che in quanto a emboli che partono Spider non è secondo a nessuno o me lo ricordo solo io l'accostamento della parola Morte alla parola Figlia, mentre disquisiva amabilmente con diversi utenti.



non lo ricordi solo tu


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*SI*

Questione di cANALE comunicativo signori.Spider può esagerare,ha esagerato ma ci si può relazionare tranquillamente,con eretteo ho dovuto usare un altro cANALE comunicativo ed ho ottenuto risultati egregi.Anche il cANALE comunicativo che uso con il conte sta portando i suoi frutti.Questione di canali.fidatevi.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma fino a che duellava con Rabby, io ogni tanto leggiucchiavo ma era una roba 'loro'.
> Ogni tanto capitava a me, Free, Fiammetta e non so chi altri di interagire e oltre le solite prese di posizione di cui non entro nel merito è stato sempre spiacevolmente offensivo ma nei limiti del tollerabile.
> 
> 
> MENTRE RABBYinlove NON E' MAI STATO OFFENSIVO.:mrgreen:


secondo ma ha problemi a relazionarsi e quindi che ti vuoi incazzare a fare, al limite lo si evita o si risponde a tono stop


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok tu provalo poi casomai me lo passi:carneval:


Magari dicesse sul serio! :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari dicesse sul serio! :unhappy:


Da notare che è sparito :mrgreen:si sarà messo paura :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da notare che è sparito :mrgreen:si sarà messo paura :rotfl:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, a te non ha mai detto vecchia *gratuitamente*. ma a parte questo qualche altra cosina sulle donne pure lui.
> naturalmente non li accomuno.


Al contrario, fu un'affermazione assai circostaziata e successivamente ben chiarita.

E, sì, qualcosina sulle donne l'ho scritto ed è tutto a disposizione nel forum per chi voglia (ri)leggerlo e farsene un'idea.


----------



## Eretteo (27 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questione di cANALE comunicativo signori.Spider può esagerare,ha esagerato ma ci si può relazionare tranquillamente,con eretteo ho dovuto usare un altro cANALE comunicativo ed ho ottenuto risultati egregi.Anche il cANALE comunicativo che uso con il conte sta portando i suoi frutti.Questione di canali.fidatevi.


In te niente e' egregio,a parte l'ignoranza abissale.
Sei un illuso,ed un millantatore.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2014)

*Erutteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> In te niente e' egregio,a parte l'ignoranza abissale.
> Sei un illuso,ed un millantatore.


Vorresti alludere al fatto che non è vero che tua madre è una gran vacca e tuo padre un povero coglione?dai:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflai è cosa risaputa e riconosciuta.


----------



## Eretteo (27 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vorresti alludere al fatto che non è vero che tua madre è una gran vacca e tuo padre un povero coglione?dai:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflai è cosa risaputa e riconosciuta.



Uh,un altro messaggio originale,chi l'avrebbe mai detto?
Basta ridere mentre ammiri l'album di famiglia.
Ti verrano i crampi all'indice.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Uh,un altro messaggio originale,chi l'avrebbe mai detto?
> Basta ridere mentre ammiri l'album di famiglia.
> Ti verrano i crampi all'indice.


Si io possiedo un album di famiglia e tu?tu no,d'altronde stai ancora cercando la foto del tuo vero babbo,magari un camionista rumeno...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (28 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo ma probabilmente sbaglierò. Spider a differenza mia ha cercato di capire l'animo dell'amante di sua moglie, ed è strano questo, per me, perchè chi è sicuro di un amore credo si comporti diversamente. Anche io inizialmente volevo scrivere una lettera e personalmente leggerla all'amante, poi ho dato libero sfogo all'atavismo che ho dentro liberandolo completamente e pestando a più non posso i piedi a chi ha invaso degli spazi che erano della coppia.
> 
> suppongo però che spider ( se mi permette) ha usato troppo la razionalità dando dei giusti risvolti a delle realtà che si vivono che si vogliono vivere, perchè sua moglie come la mia, come gli amanti loro, lo hanno voluto. ognuno per un qualsiasi motivo simile o diverso dagli altri. però sempre a parere mio non puoi razionalizzare e magari identificarti in loro comprendendo che tutti possiamo sbagliare, si ha anche bisogno di uscire fuori dalle righe, di sbagliare sapendo di sbagliare. Uno sfogo cioè, un ribellarsi alla mente che ti dice lo hanno voluto però ha riscelto te, usando dei mezzi impropri, anche se questo significa usare della violenza fisica. A volte anche se non è giusto serve a liberarsi, a tracciare a viva forza un cerchio dove chi entra di nascosto becca legnate e non solo comprensione, quella, la comprensione di ciò che è successo la travagli dopo con i giusti tempi.
> 
> ...



il tradimento di mia moglie non è stato un capriccio, una leggerezza, una noncuranza.
E' un tradimento che è nato da un dolore, da una mancanza.
la mia.
Nascondere questo, è come nascondere il tradimento.
Io non posso farne a meno, se voglio la verità, 
la mia verità.
Certo che si, come qualcuno giustamente scrive, non ha senso farsi martoriare cosi, 
qui dentro, lasciare che la propria vita venga fatta a pezzi.
ma io volevo risposte e certezze e menzogne e solo con la verità nuda e cruda,
puoi ottenere le risposte vere, anche quelle che ti fanno male, 
anche quelle che ti possono far soffrire.
il tradimento di mia moglie è stato un classico tradimento.
visto da fuori.
ci sta tutto...
la trascuratezza, il malessere, l'oblio.
il collega di stanza, l'approccio, le prime effusioni,
il sesso smodato e spinto, la durata nel tempo.
l'irresponsabiltà di ciò che si fa,
 la negligenza a vederne l'abisso,
il punto di non ritorno.
perdersi,
 perchè ci si perde, quando non hai più nulla da perdere.
quando non hai più nulla da dire e fare.
Non giustifico mia moglie.
So che poteva scegliere, ma cosa?
poteva scegliere di non amarmi più, ha scelto la strada più vile,
 anche per lei ma meno amara,meno dolorosa, una strada ipocrita che però...
permetteva di continuare ad amarmi pur tradendomi,
 per non lasciarmi comunque andare via.
per non perdermi veramente per sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2014)

Un tradimento si vuole capire.
A volte è possibile a volte no.
C'è chi pur di capire semplifica le cose a livello animale proprio terra terra e quello non è capire.
Ognuno deve capire il suo tradimento fatto o subito e poi scegliere di conseguenza.
Io non capirei il tradimento "per amore" ma io non sono te, non sono tua moglie, non sono nella tua coppia.
Se stai male devi vedere se, pur capendo, è bene per te comprendere e perdonare.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il tradimento di mia moglie non è stato un capriccio, una leggerezza, una noncuranza.
> E' un tradimento che è nato da un dolore, da una mancanza.
> la mia.
> Nascondere questo, è come nascondere il tradimento.
> ...



Sì, solo con la verità che, in questi casi non può che essere spietata e brutale, si può sperare di rinascere a nuova vita dopo aver toccato il fondo...


----------

